# Who else is ready for bike season



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I’m patiently waiting for the warmer weather. I’m itching to get on the old bike and trying out the trail for a good old day trip .

I used to be able to bike at least 15 km so I might start doing some riding on the exercise bike 😂 then I’ll be ready for bike season.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

We just started last weekend. Headed out tomorrow as well. We do a decent 30km or so loop throughout town on our road bikes. We prefer to get out early on a weekend when there’s very little traffic.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just yesterday I opened up the cottage and the first thing I saw was my old Norco, unridden since last fall. Unfortunately the road was basically frozen mud and what wasn't slick as cat shit on linoleum was sharp as my mother-in-law's tongue. Later in the day it had thawed enough to ride but would have coated the bike and myself with sludge. Alas, no ride, but there is hope. Back home now, and planning to unbury the home bike from the winter's shed accumulation.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I have been out once and am currently spending lots of time maintaining/rebuilding the fleet lol. Indoor cycling has its place and can be an awesome training tool but why not just get out and ride man? Maybe you’re slower or can’t go as far as you once did but it’ll come back. I bet your grin will be just as big on a sunny day though 😎


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I am considering an e-bike this year. My bike trips into town are becoming more of a challenge and the e-bike looks like a nice alternative for those days when the last mile is tough.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Paul Running Are you meaning a pedal assist or full on ebike? Pedal assist is pretty cool for those who don't want a regular bike. Granted, pedal assist are not all too inexpensive. They can run pretty high. I'm old school road and MTB........but I do see plenty of people now riding the pedal assist as commuters.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I work in a Bicycle Shop.... so I am noticing the uptick in bikes coming in for service. We've got a week or more backlog right now. At the worst we'll have a 3 week backlog. We still can't convince people to service their bikes in the December to February window. 

New bikes are slightly more available than last year, but the supply chain is still a mess. 

I've got a 100km gravel bike race coming up on the 24th, so time to get training today, I suppose.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Paul M I expect some pics posted. I can't wait to see the mud. YAY MUD!!!


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Verne said:


> @Paul M I expect some pics posted. I can't wait to see the mud. YAY MUD!!!


Mud? At the Paris2Ancaster? I'm really looking forward to this years race, even though I am grossly un-prepared.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

jimmythegeek said:


> I have been out once and am currently spending lots of time maintaining/rebuilding the fleet lol. Indoor cycling has its place and can be an awesome training tool but why not just get out and ride man? Maybe you’re slower or can’t go as far as you once did but it’ll come back. I bet your grin will be just as big on a sunny day though 😎


There’s still snow and ice on the ground and my tires are also flat and won’t take a normal are compressor. Worst of all the the bike stuff isn’t out yet. I should invest in one of those training things you attach to your bike for the winter months


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

On decent days I usually try to get some riding done by commuting to work on one of my two road bikes or my single speed.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a bike fit a few weeks ago, the first time on that saddle in over 2 yrs because of health issues. I'm really keen to get out but being a fair weather rider, I'm still waiting for that fair weather. Oh, and a shit load of landscaping to be done.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

silvertonebetty said:


> There’s still snow and ice on the ground and my tires are also flat and won’t take a normal are compressor. Worst of all the the bike stuff isn’t out yet. I should invest in one of those training things you attach to your bike for the winter months


Those wheels/brakes should clear a CX tire with some knobs. Just steer into the skids  Presta valves are annoying since you can’t easily use most compressors. I set a pair of wheels up tubeless with my hand pump last year and it was rough sledding at first.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

MetalTele79 said:


> On decent days I usually try to get some riding done by commuting to work on one of my two road bikes or my single speed.


Is the bottom one a Felt? I’ve never seen that colour scheme (it’s rad) but the head badge looks familiar.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Here are mine. I've since switched the road bike for my one MTB on the trainer. I am sooooooooo wanting to get offroad on the new bike. I've ridden exactly once outside so far. If any riders are here are inclined, I started a Guitars Canada Strava club. Keep us all who keep track of stats "honest". There are currently 4 members. Feel free to join. @MetalTele79 .... my Scale 970 (with the green grips) is being converted to SS since I now have a 950. I LOOOOOOOVE SS!!!! We're a special kind of crazy)








Guitars Canada


For all musicians/cyclists on the forum also known as Guitars Canada.




www.strava.com






*** pay no mind to the little ginger coloured spawn of satan. He just happened to be there, and be damned if he would move.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

@Verne .... Joined!

Just did an hour on zwift. I happened upon a friend, gave me someone to chase, I pushed harder than I would have on my own.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Paul M said:


> @Verne .... Joined!
> 
> Just did an hour on zwift. I happened upon a friend, gave me someone to chase, I pushed harder than I would have on my own.


I forgot my resub date for Rouvy so it went through before I could cancel and try Zwift beyond 25kms. Looks like another year on Rouvy. That's if I get my ass on the bike.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

jimmythegeek said:


> Is the bottom one a Felt? I’ve never seen that colour scheme (it’s rad) but the head badge looks familiar.


The bottom one is a Chinese carbon frame built up with spare Shimano 105 stuff. The color and design was from me. I sent the manufacturer the Pantone colour numbers and pattern.

the badge is a Hellacopters logo that I remade (with no text) by melting down old bullet casings.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It's kind of got a Pinarello thing going on.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Verne said:


> Here are mine. I've since switched the road bike for my one MTB on the trainer. I am sooooooooo wanting to get offroad on the new bike. I've ridden exactly once outside so far. If any riders are here are inclined, I started a Guitars Canada Strava club. Keep us all who keep track of stats "honest". There are currently 4 members. Feel free to join. @MetalTele79 .... my Scale 970 (with the green grips) is being converted to SS since I now have a 950. I LOOOOOOOVE SS!!!! We're a special kind of crazy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I currently own 2 bikes with sliding dropouts. I will never purchase another bike without them because the siren song of SS is too hard to resist.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yup! Hockey season is winding down, so I'm planning to start hitting the rail trail during the times when I was playing. I'm thinking I'll take the studs off this afternoon and maybe go for a short test ride just to get my feet wet and see what shape the trail is in.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

My planned ride today:


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

That's some funky unicycle @WCGill.  Keeps you dry and warm though.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Verne said:


> @Paul Running Are you meaning a pedal assist or full on ebike? Pedal assist is pretty cool for those who don't want a regular bike. Granted, pedal assist are not all too inexpensive. They can run pretty high. I'm old school road and MTB........but I do see plenty of people now riding the pedal assist as commuters.


I would prefer the pedal assist. From what I understand, there are models that are very efficient for battery preservation, charging during deceleration conditions such as going down hills, braking and manual switching to charge as you ride. Battery technology and control systems are advancing quickly and I am amazed at the products that will be available in the very near future,


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice thing about the west coast is you can ride all winter and usually the only thing that keeps me off the MTB is if the trails are truly saturated, then it's trail maintenance and drainage work..
Right now, I am currently scoping out some old walking and animal trails that are overgrown to see if there is a way to make an interesting loop in the forest near my house. Potential of an additional 2-3k with some nice flowy downhill sections and techy single track.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Took the bike off the trainer last week and she is now ready to go, as soon as things warm up a little. I usually do 25 - 30km per day as long as it's not pouring down. Hoping not to have another adventure over the bars this year.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Verne said:


> Here are mine. I've since switched the road bike for my one MTB on the trainer. I am sooooooooo wanting to get offroad on the new bike. I've ridden exactly once outside so far. If any riders are here are inclined, I started a Guitars Canada Strava club. Keep us all who keep track of stats "honest". There are currently 4 members. Feel free to join. @MetalTele79 .... my Scale 970 (with the green grips) is being converted to SS since I now have a 950. I LOOOOOOOVE SS!!!! We're a special kind of crazy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in! (as long as Strava remains free)


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Paul Running said:


> I would prefer the pedal assist. From what I understand, there are models that are very efficient for battery preservation, charging during deceleration conditions such as going down hills, braking and manual switching to charge as you ride. Battery technology and control systems are advancing quickly and I am amazed at the products that will be available in the very near future,


I put a couple miles on the murdered out Specialized one (can’t remember the model but basically a Stumpjumper). It weighed about 50lbs. It didn’t feel like it weighed nearly that much. I assumed it would be a pig in the corners but it was rather good.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@davetcan. There is a free Strava still. It’s what I use. I use garmin connect for finer stats.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Out riding right now. Damn my glutes and thighs are burning. Early season blues.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Verne said:


> @davetcan. There is a free Strava still. It’s what I use. I use garmin connect for finer stats.


Exactly what I'll be doing.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I got myself a trainer for my KHS over the winter. I did not ride nearly as much as I hoped. Go figure... Still at it though

My wife got a pedal-assist last summer and is bugging me to get one too so I can keep up. I am (still) determined to not need one. It' a losing battle though.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I got myself a trainer for my KHS over the winter. I did not ride nearly as much as I hoped. Go figure... Still at it though
> 
> My wife got a pedal-assist last summer and is bugging me to get one too so I can keep up. I am (still) determined to not need one. It' a losing battle though.


I'm hoping to put it off for a couple of more years.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Ima just gonna say it..... there is no reason to put off an e-bike purchase. You still have to pedal to move the bike, you just get some help to let you go a little farther, a little faster. 

A few years ago I had a Trek Powefly 7FS, it let me ride MTB trails in my 50's that I struggled with in my 20's. The e-bike just makes your cycling world a little bigger. Somebody made me an offer I couldn't refuse, so I sold it. 

My 92 yr old dad can do 100km rides on his pedal assist. Without the assist, he could manage riding around the neighborhood. With assist, there are no hills he can't manage. He has a double battery set up, so he doesn't have "range anxiety".

If it's time for an e-bike, it's time. Don't let an arbitrary age, or silly foolish pride, ( thanks, Burton), keep you from enjoying one of lifes great pleasures.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I’ll wait ‘til I’m 92 thanks. But still probably not. One of my life’s greatest pleasures is riding my bikes with only me to assist.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Soon.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@WCGill Beautiful. Mountains and road bikes are like ice cream and bananas............they just belong together. I live in S/W Ontario..........flatsville. I am envious for you riding through actual mountains, not virtual on a trainer like I have to.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

@Verne

Any interest in The Hilly?

Rule 5 and Rule 9 apply.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Ima just gonna say it..... there is no reason to put off an e-bike purchase. You still have to pedal to move the bike, you just get some help to let you go a little farther, a little faster.
> 
> A few years ago I had a Trek Powefly 7FS, it let me ride MTB trails in my 50's that I struggled with in my 20's. The e-bike just makes your cycling world a little bigger. Somebody made me an offer I couldn't refuse, so I sold it.
> 
> ...


I have no reservations about them. When I need one I'll buy one. So far all of my functioning parts are still functioning. I'll be turning 70 this year though, so it may not be be long.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> @Verne .... Joined!
> 
> Just did an hour on zwift. I happened upon a friend, gave me someone to chase, I pushed harder than I would have on my own.


Good to know you're feeling up to riding.

I'm hoping to ride more this season that last.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Paul M said:


> @Verne
> 
> Any interest in The Hilly?
> 
> Rule 5 and Rule 9 apply.


That shows the event is 2021. Is there a new one? I have no gravel (or CX) bike. I intend to get one eventually, but haven't yet, and not likely in the budget for this year. I enjoy organized events. I have done the MS ride a few times in the past, but not in the last several years.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Verne said:


> @WCGill Beautiful. Mountains and road bikes are like ice cream and bananas............they just belong together. I live in S/W Ontario..........flatsville. I am envious for you riding through actual mountains, not virtual on a trainer like I have to.


You are welcome to a personal tour at your leisure.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

My knees are knackered. Both. 2 MRIs done about a month ago. Seeing the surgeon later this week for a follow up. There could be a battery-assist bike in my future sooner than later.

2 wheel bikes with high performance engines and twist throttles .Turns out they are hard on knees when you are young.You just don’t know it ‘till you’re 50.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Zoom Zoom ....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Pretty much ready to go. Hopefully the weather co-operates for a few days.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My aging town bike, bought in no small part because it was cheap (what can I say, I'm a folk musician), model name Cadence (like a sequence of notes or chords making the end of a musical phrase), and brand name Schwinn (which is just too much fun to say), is surprisingly appropriate for its aging folkie owner with the funny name.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Cadence is also your RPM on a bike. Likely named as such in this case.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I just got back from the Forest City Velodrome. Yes, I drove 2 hours to pedal for less than 1 hour.

Fuji Track Elite, carbon fibre frame & fork, anodized & polished Velocity rims, full Dura Ace groupset, with a Stages single sided power meter crank arm.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

You have to let me know when you're coming to the FCV Paul. I'll pop by. I used to ride there.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

First outdoor ride on the road bike yesterday, needs some small tweaks and fresh bar tape, and my floor pump is dead, not too bad for the start of a season. Need those street sweepers now, lots of sand/branches/trash on the streets in Ottawa


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hit the local rail trail today. The trail was in pretty good shape with soft spots being easy to avoid - a bit rutted in spots where people were out too early or running with too much tire pressure. Legs were in pretty poor shape. 🙄


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm always ready, I ride all year long. All I do is swap my wheels from a set with studded tires to a set with knobs.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Just an indoor spin today, too much landscaping to do yet.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Finishing touches on #1 son’s CX/gravel bike finally. It’s been a long time to completion since there was no rush when he decided to stay in BC last summer but since he’s on his way back he’ll need it. Swapped cranks to something a little more sensible than 53/39, cut the steer tube, refreshed the tubeless


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

My daughter resumed racing, after a 2 yr. COVID hiatus. Here she is at Nationals a few years ago.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Dagnabbit!!! I just haven't had the motivation to ride the last month. Granted, anxiety has really been pecking away at me for a while. Seeing these pictures does (literally) get my heart rate up. Hope to get the motivation back and jump back on the bike. Still haven't ridden my MTB since adding the carbon blingness. My good road wheels now wear a new pair of GP5000 and Conti race tubes. With so many riders here, maybe we could organize a GC ride. Road, trails, pathway.........wherever. A nobody gets dropped ride. Road rides are very few for me, so my road fitness and abilities are way down the list of accomplishments. If anybody doesn't mind riding slower than usual and waiting for me, I'm game. Get me out and get me riding. 

I am in London for location purposes if a GC ride is set up. I am more at home on my MTB (regardless that I am in really poor MTB shape) than a road bike, but I am game for either. No gravel or CX bike anymore. I sold it 2 yrs ago since nobody I knew had one. (insert whiney emo here)


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@ZeroGravity Did you go more CX oriented chainrings? 53/39 would be a bit much maybe. A compact crank more suited, but did you go a bit smaller? I know I'd drop below compact for starters. That's me, but I am no gravel rider.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

One week until P2A. I'm not ready, I won't be ready, but I will start and finish. I was hoping for a sub 5 hour ride when I entered; now I am just hoping to finish in daylight.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> @ZeroGravity Did you go more CX oriented chainrings? 53/39 would be a bit much maybe. A compact crank more suited, but did you go a bit smaller? I know I'd drop below compact for starters. That's me, but I am no gravel rider.


Long story short, I scavenged the 105 parts from a road bike for it, hence the 53/39 and the cassette might be a 11-28. It was for my 24 year old, 6’3” 190lb ski racer son. Not the best choice for groad bike.

When I got my CX bike, it came with both compact 50/36 cranks and a CX 46 or 48 SRAM Apex crank. I am not going to do actual CX so the compact crank is fine for me so the SRAM went on his bike and I want to build up the road bike again.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Today is Bicycle Day! The LSD in the story below does not stand for Long Slow Distance. 









It's Bicycle Day!


Bicycle Day celebrates the discovery of lysergic acid diethylamide 25, commonly known as LSD, and takes place on the anniversary of the first planned acid trip. On April 19, 1943, Albert Hofmann, a researcher at Sandoz Laboratories in Basel, Switzerland, purposely ingested .25 milligrams (250 micro…




www.checkiday.com


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Don't be dropping no acid before a ride like I did last year.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I miss acid so bad. Sobriety is kinda bunk.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Does battery acid in my Garmin count as acid on a bike ride?? I don't drop anything on a bike ride........I usually the one being dropped.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

to quote ... "reality is only for people that can't face drugs ."


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

another fav is "I'd rather have a bottle in front of me, than a frontal lobotomy"


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

We rented bikes this weekend in San Francisco. E-bikes with pedal assist, rear drive. Was an awesome experience. We rode over the Golden Gate Bridge, and many other areas.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

keithb7 said:


> We rented bikes this weekend in San Francisco. E-bikes with pedal assist, rear drive. Was an awesome experience. We rode over the Golden Gate Bridge, and many other areas.


I just brought home an e-bike for my wife. She'll be able to enjoy our local rail trails with me on gentle Sunday Morning rides in the summer.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Up early, getting ready for the 100 km Paris to Ancaster. My race starts at 8:05 am.

I am soooooo under-prepared for this.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Paul M said:


> Up early, getting ready for the 100 km Paris to Ancaster. My race starts at 8:05 am.
> 
> I am soooooo under-prepared for this.


Good ride!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Paul M said:


> Up early, getting ready for the 100 km Paris to Ancaster. My race starts at 8:05 am.
> 
> I am soooooo under-prepared for this.


Pictures and a recap sir. Good luck, good mud, and good times. Post ride it's always a great ride. Keep that in mind at the first climb. Get going and do GC proud Paul !!!!


On the lighter side, I just threw the new MTB in the car and am meeting a buddy for a light ride down some paved paths. I plan on finding anything rough on the side of it to help get myself settled in and adjusted on the new steed. Ride on my brothers!!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Well @Paul M Spill the _ahem_ dirt on today's race. How'd you fare? Was your ride better than you expected it to be? Was it muddy? Was it really muddy? Was it REALLY REALLY muddy? Will they come out with another Teen Wolf movie? We're sitting with bated breath waiting on your recap.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I was in no decent shape to do the Paris to Ancaster, but I did it anyway.

5h 03' 37" for 100km of various surfaces, 750m total climbing. 348/354 overall male riders.

I suffered horrific cramping from 60km to 90 km, they've been intermittently recurring all evening. The mud chutes were the most rideable I've seen; I still walked them. For the first time I had to walk up the Old Martin Road hill. Next year will be different.

Avg. heart rate of 161 bpm, max 183 bpm.
Avg power 170 watts, 800 watt peak.

The pic is me and my friend Shaune at the finish line. She did the 45km St. George to Ancaster.

My bike is a Trek Boone cyclocross bike. Carbon frame, alloy wheels, tubeless, 1x11 w/ a power meter crankset. It's got about 30,000 km on it since August 2017 when I bought it. At the last minute I installed Schwalbe G1 all around gravel tires instead of Bontrager CX3 'cross tires. Today's weather justified my decision.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Ready.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Midnight Rider said:


> Ready.
> View attachment 414908


I still for the life of me cannot comprehend how someone ever thought that was the right way to go. Human ingenuity being what it is and all.... let's just say I am stumped.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> I still for the life of me cannot comprehend how someone ever thought that was the right way to go. Human ingenuity being what it is and all.... let's just say I am stumped.


Yeah,... I could think of thousands of alternative ways to commit suicide, lol.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> I still for the life of me cannot comprehend how someone ever thought that was the right way to go. Human ingenuity being what it is and all.... let's just say I am stumped.


Yup. There is a reason that the first chain-drive bicycles were called "safety bicycles".


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

A buddy of mine rode one for about a block when he was 10. 45 years later he still has scars on the inside of each thigh from the wheel rubbing/burning when tring to turn.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> A buddy of mine ride one for about a block when ge was 10. 45 years later he still has scars on the inside of each thigh from the wheel rubbing/burning when tring to turn.



Linda pointed out that it's a short 26 minute drive from Paris to Ancaster by car.

Just saying.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Linda pointed out that it's a short 26 minute drive from Paris to Ancaster by car.
> 
> Just saying.


Even better, if you do say, Ancaster to Brantford, they hand you a shovel when you arrive and direct you to my back yard for the exercise you crave., LOL.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Linda pointed out that it's a short 26 minute drive from Paris to Ancaster by car.
> 
> Just saying.


You had to quote my post with TWO spelling/typing mistakes, just to preserve it for all eternity, didn't you?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> You had to quote my post with TWO spelling/typing mistakes, just to preserve it for all eternity, didn't you?



It's ok, I know you're tring.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Even better, if you do say, Ancaster to Brantford, they hand you a shovel when you arrive and direct you to my back yard for the exercize you crave., LOL.


Sorry...... Sunday was leg day, shovelling is clearly back and arms based work. I'll have to check my training plan to see when my next combined back/arms workouts are scheduled. Don't hold your breath, but do hold my beer.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Paul M said:


> You had to quote my post with TWO spelling/typing mistakes, just to preserve it for all eternity, didn't you?


That can be attributed to fatigue from that grueling race. Not the leisurely drive suggested. Shovel?!? No thanks. Nothing was mentioned as to how that shovel was to be used, and for what exactly. "they're just garbage bags..........keep digging"


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Sorry...... Sunday was leg day, shovelling is clearly back and arms based work. I'll have to check my training plan to see when my next combined back/arms workouts are scheduled. Don't hold your breath, but do hold my beer.



For me, shovelling is cardio. It's doesn't bother my back or arms, but I have to sit down and rest every so often.

I suppose I'm multitasking. If I drop dead, at least the hole's big enough to cover up the mess.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

New bike day. MEC Provincial 1x. Such a hoot, hit up some singletrack, road and gravel on the inaugural ride. Love it.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@LanceT Nice gravel bike. Steel is real. Did you purposely wait for the week AFTER P2A for the purchase?!? HAHAHHAA. I kid !! A gravel bike is my next purchase I hope. If not, a nice CX bike again. I miss mine. 


I did my first real offroad ride in a year. Also been off the bike too long. Lost some handling ability and nerve. My legs hate me and I was gassed half way into my 20k ride. UGH!!! Here's to recovering my form and skills.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Verne said:


> Did you purposely wait for the week AFTER P2A for the purchase?!?


Sorry, not sure what that is!

I got fed up with the time and expense I put into a 2000’s Schwin road bike trying to convert it to something it ain’t - a gravel bike. So got looking at what I liked, what was available and budget. MEC had these in stock and for a reasonable price so here we are. Plus as you note, it’s a steel frame which I was intrigued by.
This covers a lof ground as far as ability and should complement my mountain biking fabulously.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

P2A = Paris 2 Ancaster. MUDDIEST RACE............EVER!!! 

I've purchased 2 Ghost bikes at MEC in the past. Still have my membership, but our local store is pretty crappy and has dick all for inventory on a good day.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Had it for a little ride today around the block and back . I had to buy an adapter for the valve stem


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Got out for our first ride on the tandem on Saturday. Four weeks to get in shape for the Canadian Tandem Rally in Gananoque.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I usually see some interesting wildlife on my ride, eagles, osprey, deer, coyotes, skunk, squirrels, etc. But last week…….


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

WCGill said:


> Soon.
> 
> View attachment 411741


Don't tell me you're going to ride Hell's Highway between Vernon and Kelowna?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Soooo...does an E-bike fix a sore ass?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

davetcan said:


> I usually see some interesting wildlife on my ride, eagles, osprey, deer, coyotes, skunk, squirrels, etc. But last week…….
> 
> View attachment 417489



"But officer, my GPS told me to turn left now"


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I am hitting Woodstock trails tomorrow morning. It won't be a fast ride, but it'll be something. Something I can upload to Strava so all you others posting plenty of KMs can chuckle at my little distances travelled.

Side not to riding, There is a good chance I am picking up a 2012 Masi road bike for pittance. It's more of a women's geometry, but it'll be a good commuter/guest bike. My woman may even want to ride it............if not, no big deal. Nothing like a trainer/beater bike as well. It's basic and it's actually only 8spd, but it'll get the job done for about the cost of a Squier affinity. It's really clean and ridden in 2 longish charity rides, so it's relatively "new" and in great condition. I should be grabbing it Monday as a customer has it. It's also a small which is perfect. Kinda fell into my lap.You also don't see many Masi these days. Low end or not.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Swervin55 said:


> Don't tell me you're going to ride Hell's Highway between Vernon and Kelowna?


No sir, I'm not-ever! That's south of Penticton and out to the 3A to Twin Lakes, S. to Oliver and back or further to the Green Mountain Rd turnoff and back to town. So many great rides here. I've not been out yet as COVID kind of stunted my energy and what's left is going into landscaping. Soon! Did I already say that?

Another pic from the past 'cause you deserve it.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Verne said:


> I am hitting Woodstock trails tomorrow morning. It won't be a fast ride, but it'll be something. Something I can upload to Strava so all you others posting plenty of KMs can chuckle at my little distances travelled.
> 
> Side not to riding, There is a good chance I am picking up a 2012 Masi road bike for pittance. It's more of a women's geometry, but it'll be a good commuter/guest bike. My woman may even want to ride it............if not, no big deal. Nothing like a trainer/beater bike as well. It's basic and it's actually only 8spd, but it'll get the job done for about the cost of a Squier affinity. It's really clean and ridden in 2 longish charity rides, so it's relatively "new" and in great condition. I should be grabbing it Monday as a customer has it. It's also a small which is perfect. Kinda fell into my lap.You also don't see many Masi these days. Low end or not.
> 
> View attachment 417501


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Verne said:


> "But officer, my GPS told me to turn left now"


I'm of the opinion is was likely a stolen truck and the driver did a runner. No sign of an ambulance and there were 5 cop cars there when I first arrived, also the wide open drivers side door ...... For those in London it was at Windermere and Richmond and he crashed through the Mount Saint Joseph fence at the bottom of the hill. This was on my way back to the house, and it wasn't there on my way out about 1 hour previously.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

davetcan said:


> ... No sign of an ambulance and there were 5 cop cars there when I first got arrived, also the wide open drivers side door ......


I was driving to work a couple of days ago EB on the 401/Toronto. WB is stopped for miles because a pickup got in a minor collision. Front left fender on the truck was damaged and that was it. Three fire trucks have the lanes closed and there's cops. Ambulance just arriving as I went by. The cops were talking to what was probably the driver of the work truck and his 4 passengers who looked like roofers or something are all layin on the ground putting on a good show like they have sustained injuries from which they will never recover .. lol


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

davetcan said:


> I'm of the opinion is was likely a stolen truck and the driver did a runner. No sign of an ambulance and there were 5 cop cars there when I first got arrived, also the wide open drivers side door ...... For those in London it was at Windermere and Richmond and he crashed through the Mount Saint Joseph fence at the bottom of the hill. This was on my way back to the house, and it wasn't there on my way out about 1 hour previously.


The absolutely zero traffic for that intersection is a good giveaway as well. When is there NEVER a car at those lights?!? Odd escape route. Not like he has many places to go on that side of the fence. Usually things like this end up on CTV/CFPL news on FB. Nothing as yet.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Verne said:


> The absolutely zero traffic for that intersection is a good giveaway as well. When is there NEVER a car at those lights?!? Odd escape route. Not like he has many places to go on that side of the fence. Usually things like this end up on CTV/CFPL news on FB. Nothing as yet.


7 AM on a weekend, LOL. He's only a short run from the TVP bike paths, if the cops don't have a dog with them he's home free.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Well. Absolutely no stats from today's ride. Stupid rookie error with my new GPS. I forgot to hit start. AHAHAHAHA I have now set it to auto start so I won't forget again. At least until I get back into the swing of riding more regularly again. Oh well. I must've done almost 800kms today averaging about 67.8KPH. With no stats, you're forced to trust me. muaaaaaaahahahaa

Okay, maybe about 12-15kms of trail with an average of about 17kph. Guessing on the speed, but I ride these trails all the time so I have an idea of the distance.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I trust you. Mostly because there are no consequences for me.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Verne said:


> Well. Absolutely no stats from today's ride. Stupid rookie error with my new GPS. I forgot to hit start. AHAHAHAHA I have now set it to auto start so I won't forget again. At least until I get back into the swing of riding more regularly again. Oh well. I must've done almost 800kms today averaging about 67.8KPH. With no stats, you're forced to trust me. muaaaaaaahahahaa
> 
> Okay, maybe about 12-15kms of trail with an average of about 17kph. Guessing on the speed, but I ride these trails all the time so I have an idea of the distance.


I think TREK is sponsoring a Strava Challenge in July this year. Free to enter, small water bottle prizes for achieving 100 miles, 500 miles, or 1000 miles in the calendar month. Manual entries is Strava don't count, so get your devices figgered out.

In 2019 I managed to ride the full 1000 miles in a month. Got a coffee mug. _Totally _worth it. 

If it happens this year, I shall participate again.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Blew a spoke this morning, of course I was about 7km away from home!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Ouch!! I’d you have rim brakes, opening them should usually afford you a little slower ride home. If disk brake, not nearly as big a deal.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Verne said:


> Ouch!! I’d you have rim brakes, opening them should usually afford you a little slower ride home. If disk brake, not nearly as big a deal.


Discs, I just took it easy on the way home. Luckily my local repair guy at Sportchek was in today and fixed it for me while I waited. First time I've lost a spoke on this bike, happened a couple of times on my old FX2, one of the problems of being big and heavy perhaps. I'll weigh considerably less by the end of the season, if I don't get injured.  I guess I could always look at a 36 spoke wheel.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

My first ride in 2 1/2 yrs, hurts!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Rode to Banff from Canmore this week with my daughter. A bucket list thing. Had a tequila in Banff before riding back to Canmore. Special!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There were lots of cyclists on the highways and byways yesterday and earlier today. However, not where I was riding. I kept to unmaintained gravel, Bruce Trail, and the roads in our cottage community. Very little vehicle traffic to dodge (Dodge?), and not so many hikers because I get out early. About 15 km of non pavement, my favourite.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

One of my co-workers just bought a $7000 mountain bike. 😵










Kona HEI CR


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Almost there. I just ordered this to put on my newly acquired $150 Specialized Rock Hopper, looks almost new.

https://goldenmotor.bike/product/bafang-bbs02b-36-volt-350-watt-mid-drive-kit/
https://goldenmotor.bike/product/36v14ah-panasonic-shark-pack/








Having never ridden a pedal bike since I was 15 maybe, I'm not going at 69 to get into climbing walls with an unassisted bike. Should be fun.

Gotta find me a helmet I'm comfy with. I find the regular one just look goofy.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It's now a $1300 bike. HAHA. If it gets you out, then it's right. Still about half of a pedal assist bike.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Verne said:


> It's now a $1300 bike. HAHA. If it gets you out, then it's right. Still about half of a pedal assist bike.


We're doing the same for my wife, so 2 for the price of 1 really.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

3rd ride in 2 1/2 yrs., 46k, stopped at the cattle guard.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Should’ve went over making motorboat sounds. Hahaha


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Finally got my ass on the bike yesterday for a short spin to check out some of the damage from the Derecho storm. In retrospect, maybe jorts wasn’t the most prudent clothing choice for a 15K mixed surface ride

I also wanted to try out using a Fenix 6 as a bike computer since neither of my head units do mapping. Today between the F1 race and the Canadian Open this afternoon, I fussed with new batteries and adding power meters and speed sensors to the watch, updating head unit firmware and dug out an older Bryton unit (Rider 310) and got it set up again. That was a challenge because it only pairs to ANT+ sensors and I had a couple of BT ones, because my Lezyne only does BT. It took awhile just to get it to pair with my phone and the app (sw quirk requires full time location services on) and then to find my only unused ANT+ S/C sensor which happened to be residing on my dedicated trainer bike.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

If I rode the cattle guard (making motorboat sounds) then I'd have to come back. Some guys I know won't ride over them preferring to walk, which I think is worse, with cleats on your shoes.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@WCGill I take for granted that I will never encounter those around S/W Ontario where I'd ride. I do know that walking is sometimes more dangerous than riding. What is the space in between tubes?? If only a couple inches, it's likely a rather bumpy few moments but doable.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

*Long read about an a**hole driver and my repercussions to his actions*

My riding season ended last Saturday (June 3). I was forced off the road by a black pickup truck. I had a pair of crank bros eggbeater on a Masi I had just purchased for commuting. A buddy was a little behind me. The truck went out and around him, but with an oncoming car, he chose NOT to wait but to rush by me at likely 80kph or more. It forced me into the gravel shoulder. My front wheel dug in and turned immediately to the left. Somewhere in the 1-2 secs it took to hit the ground my left and trying to unclip from the pedal....my left quad twisted and the handlebar end jammed into my knee. I now cannot walk without a very noticeable limp as I can't bend my knee more than a couple degrees. I have since gone to the doctor who ordered x-rays on the knee and ultrasound on the quad. His thinking is possible a torn quad. I hope not as that means surgery and even more time off work. X-rays done, ultrasound today (June 13). I now have that Masi up for sale as I won't be commuting (let alone working) this summer by the looks of things. London drivers are so impatient with cyclists. We are mere road kill to them. A slow moving obstruction that they have no respect for and it's their god given right to be in front of us at all costs. Well.........that cost is my comfort, my riding, my paycheque and my depression. I can't do the one thing I was getting read for. RIDING. Thanks A**HOLE!!! I hope where ever it is you had to be that those 3 seconds of slowing behind me were fucking worth my major inconveniences.

A week later and my left knee is still almost nonexistent to look at my legs side by side. The first few days my leg was massive just from swelling. I refer to it as a big dead fish as I have to lift it to get into bed, the car, onto the couch etc. Cindy has to put the sock on my left foot as I can't.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That is harsh man. Unbelievable really that people can be so inconsiderate of life, in this case yours. 

Hope for a speedy recovery man! 

Looking for a positive, that is more time for guitar??


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Verne said:


> *Long read about an a**hole driver and my repercussions to his actions*
> 
> My riding season ended last Saturday (June 3). I was forced off the road by a black pickup truck. I had a pair of crank bros eggbeater on a Masi I had just purchased for commuting. A buddy was a little behind me. The truck went out and around him, but with an oncoming car, he chose NOT to wait but to rush by me at likely 80kph or more. It forced me into the gravel shoulder. My front wheel dug in and turned immediately to the left. Somewhere in the 1-2 secs it took to hit the ground my left and trying to unclip from the pedal....my left quad twisted and the handlebar end jammed into my knee. I now cannot walk without a very noticeable limp as I can't bend my knee more than a couple degrees. I have since gone to the doctor who ordered x-rays on the knee and ultrasound on the quad. His thinking is possible a torn quad. I hope not as that means surgery and even more time off work. X-rays done, ultrasound today (June 13). I now have that Masi up for sale as I won't be commuting (let alone working) this summer by the looks of things. London drivers are so impatient with cyclists. We are mere road kill to them. A slow moving obstruction that they have no respect for and it's their god given right to be in front of us at all costs. Well.........that cost is my comfort, my riding, my paycheque and my depression. I can't do the one thing I was getting read for. RIDING. Thanks A**HOLE!!! I hope where ever it is you had to be that those 3 seconds of slowing behind me were fucking worth my major inconveniences.
> 
> A week later and my left knee is still almost nonexistent to look at my legs side by side. The first few days my leg was massive just from swelling. I refer to it as a big dead fish as I have to lift it to get into bed, the car, onto the couch etc. Cindy has to put the sock on my left foot as I can't.


Unreal!! I would say I hope for a speedy recovery, but it would seem, "hope" is about the only way it would heel quick. 

This is big reason I sold off my road bike. I love to ride, but I have to go to work. And it would seem I was putting my ability to work at jeopardy every time I got on the bike.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Verne said:


> *Long read about an a**hole driver and my repercussions to his actions*
> 
> My riding season ended last Saturday (June 3). I was forced off the road by a black pickup truck. I had a pair of crank bros eggbeater on a Masi I had just purchased for commuting. A buddy was a little behind me. The truck went out and around him, but with an oncoming car, he chose NOT to wait but to rush by me at likely 80kph or more. It forced me into the gravel shoulder. My front wheel dug in and turned immediately to the left. Somewhere in the 1-2 secs it took to hit the ground my left and trying to unclip from the pedal....my left quad twisted and the handlebar end jammed into my knee. I now cannot walk without a very noticeable limp as I can't bend my knee more than a couple degrees. I have since gone to the doctor who ordered x-rays on the knee and ultrasound on the quad. His thinking is possible a torn quad. I hope not as that means surgery and even more time off work. X-rays done, ultrasound today (June 13). I now have that Masi up for sale as I won't be commuting (let alone working) this summer by the looks of things. London drivers are so impatient with cyclists. We are mere road kill to them. A slow moving obstruction that they have no respect for and it's their god given right to be in front of us at all costs. Well.........that cost is my comfort, my riding, my paycheque and my depression. I can't do the one thing I was getting read for. RIDING. Thanks A**HOLE!!! I hope where ever it is you had to be that those 3 seconds of slowing behind me were fucking worth my major inconveniences.
> 
> A week later and my left knee is still almost nonexistent to look at my legs side by side. The first few days my leg was massive just from swelling. I refer to it as a big dead fish as I have to lift it to get into bed, the car, onto the couch etc. Cindy has to put the sock on my left foot as I can't.


That is beyond horrible. Sorry to hear that.

There's a special place in my heart for cyclists, having been run off the road by a truck when I was a teenager. A doctor, nurse, and my mother spent what seemed like hours digging gravel out of my right thigh. Fifty years later the scar is still visible. In my teens and early 20s I loved the long distant ride on highways but for decades now I've refused to ride on highways (or even a county road for more than a short distance) on account of the assholes who give us no regard. Luckily, there are trails and dirt roads and I prefer that kind of ride now. I try to pass with a full lane, one metre isn’t much.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Verne said:


> *Long read about an a**hole driver and my repercussions to his actions*
> 
> My riding season ended last Saturday (June 3). I was forced off the road by a black pickup truck. I had a pair of crank bros eggbeater on a Masi I had just purchased for commuting. A buddy was a little behind me. The truck went out and around him, but with an oncoming car, he chose NOT to wait but to rush by me at likely 80kph or more. It forced me into the gravel shoulder. My front wheel dug in and turned immediately to the left. Somewhere in the 1-2 secs it took to hit the ground my left and trying to unclip from the pedal....my left quad twisted and the handlebar end jammed into my knee. I now cannot walk without a very noticeable limp as I can't bend my knee more than a couple degrees. I have since gone to the doctor who ordered x-rays on the knee and ultrasound on the quad. His thinking is possible a torn quad. I hope not as that means surgery and even more time off work. X-rays done, ultrasound today (June 13). I now have that Masi up for sale as I won't be commuting (let alone working) this summer by the looks of things. London drivers are so impatient with cyclists. We are mere road kill to them. A slow moving obstruction that they have no respect for and it's their god given right to be in front of us at all costs. Well.........that cost is my comfort, my riding, my paycheque and my depression. I can't do the one thing I was getting read for. RIDING. Thanks A**HOLE!!! I hope where ever it is you had to be that those 3 seconds of slowing behind me were fucking worth my major inconveniences.
> 
> A week later and my left knee is still almost nonexistent to look at my legs side by side. The first few days my leg was massive just from swelling. I refer to it as a big dead fish as I have to lift it to get into bed, the car, onto the couch etc. Cindy has to put the sock on my left foot as I can't.


Wow, unreal, incredibly bad luck. I hope for a speedy recovery for you and many more rides in the future. If I can do it after over 2 yrs of not, cake dude! Hang in.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mooh said:


> That is beyond horrible. Sorry to hear that.
> 
> There's a special place in my heart for cyclists, having been run off the road by a truck when I was a teenager. A doctor, nurse, and my mother spent what seemed like hours digging gravel out of my right thigh. Fifty years later the scar is still visible. In my teens and early 20s I loved the long distant ride on highways but for decades now I've refused to ride on highways (or even a county road for more than a short distance) on account of the assholes who give us no regard. Luckily, there are trails and dirt roads and I prefer that kind of ride now. I try to pass with a full lane, one metre isn’t much.
> View attachment 421723





Verne said:


> *Long read about an a**hole driver and my repercussions to his actions*
> 
> My riding season ended last Saturday (June 3). I was forced off the road by a black pickup truck. I had a pair of crank bros eggbeater on a Masi I had just purchased for commuting. A buddy was a little behind me. The truck went out and around him, but with an oncoming car, he chose NOT to wait but to rush by me at likely 80kph or more. It forced me into the gravel shoulder. My front wheel dug in and turned immediately to the left. Somewhere in the 1-2 secs it took to hit the ground my left and trying to unclip from the pedal....my left quad twisted and the handlebar end jammed into my knee. I now cannot walk without a very noticeable limp as I can't bend my knee more than a couple degrees. I have since gone to the doctor who ordered x-rays on the knee and ultrasound on the quad. His thinking is possible a torn quad. I hope not as that means surgery and even more time off work. X-rays done, ultrasound today (June 13). I now have that Masi up for sale as I won't be commuting (let alone working) this summer by the looks of things. London drivers are so impatient with cyclists. We are mere road kill to them. A slow moving obstruction that they have no respect for and it's their god given right to be in front of us at all costs. Well.........that cost is my comfort, my riding, my paycheque and my depression. I can't do the one thing I was getting read for. RIDING. Thanks A**HOLE!!! I hope where ever it is you had to be that those 3 seconds of slowing behind me were fucking worth my major inconveniences.
> 
> A week later and my left knee is still almost nonexistent to look at my legs side by side. The first few days my leg was massive just from swelling. I refer to it as a big dead fish as I have to lift it to get into bed, the car, onto the couch etc. Cindy has to put the sock on my left foot as I can't.


Really sorry to hear this Verne. It just reinforces my decision to keep off the roads in London. Both my doctor and my next door neighbour have been run off the road in the past few years, my neighbour twice. London drivers are the worst. It's dangerous enough on the bike paths with other cyclists, pedestrians, geese and squirrels. I did a header last year that kept me off the bike for 2 months at the end of the season, nothing as bad as your injuries but it takes me longer to heal these days


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

UPDATE!!!!!

Okay, it's now 3 weeks later, and my mobility has greatly improved. I am still off work, and likely to be until July 18th. I am in physio now and things are looking not too badly. I told my physiotherapist that I more or less ignored my doctors advice to stay off the leg unless necessary. He told me it was a damned good thing or I'd be in really bad shape. The x-rays showed nothing damaged in the knee, and the ultrasound showed edema in the quad. I am guess lots of bruising and swelling. I still can't navigate stairs yet, and have been told by physio to NOT try and take them normally. Baby step up/down the stairs until he tells me otherwise. I am doing stretches mostly, walking around the house a lot, and being slightly in pain and discomfort while the muscle starts to stretch back out. Think atrophy. Not so much scar tissue, but the muscle semi healed out of correct position. I now have to break up the "scar tissue" (for lack of the proper term) and get the muscle back to where it was. The big thing I was told by physio was that because of what I could do during my assessment, it shows that everything is still connected and there, not broken or twisted. It's just time and dedication to pain and discomfort now that'll get me back to the bike. My goal is still the Woodstock Cycling Club race in September. Dairy Capital Stampede 6hr race. I do it solo, so I just call it "the really long ride". 

Side not, it'd be cool to see some GC guys there this year. Woodstock (The Pines) is not that far from most places in S/W Ont. Either way, I have every hope to be riding it myself. Might even be the slowest guy there, but if I am there, I'll be the one with the biggest smile. GOALS everybody !!!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Thanks for the update and im glad to hear of some stellar progress. 

That really could have been a down for the count kind of "accident" and I am glad that you are making such good progress.

Keep at it buddy!


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

A bit late in the year for me, but did my first ride to Port Dover for a fish and chip lunch. 117km total ride today.

In July I'm planning to ride 1000 miles over 31 days. I work six days/week, so time management is the biggest challenge.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice day for a ride today, #6 since getting back in the saddle (ouch!), wanted to get it done before it hits forecast 35C.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The scenery there alone is worth getting a road bike. No hills like that around me. I'd have to go a couple hours east to the escarpment to find anything reasonably close.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh to be 25 again. I am living vicariously through my son at the moment. He’s decided to run a Gravel Cup race in September close to us here in Ottawa so he casually goes out on a whim for an 85km gravel road ride to start training


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

ZeroGravity said:


> Oh to be 25 again. I am living vicariously through my son at the moment. He’s decided to run a Gravel Cup race in September close to us here in Ottawa so he casually goes out on a whim for an 85km gravel road ride to start training


He needs to do The Hilly:









Hastings Highlands Hilly Hundred


The Hastings Highlands Hilly Hundred , billed as "The Toughest Century Ride" in Ontario, will leave you in awe as it weaves it’s way through the colourful fall hardwood forests, lakes and hills and valleys of the Canadian Shield. A well established Charity Century Ride in Bancroft in Nort




www.hastingshighlandshillyhundred.com


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I made my decision last night. I am done with road bikes. I've been hit once in the past, and now looking at another 3 weeks off work due to my being forced into the shoulder. I swear, I've never been hit while out on a trail. I generally do the hitting. Yes, I can hit a tree, or have a bad crash on a MTB, but dagnabbit, I just feel safer. I started on road way back in the late 80s. My first road bike was as Fiori Napoli I got on sale. I thought that bike ($600 in 1987) was the shit!!! I quickly graduated to an ordered straight in from Italy Pinarello Catena Lusso with Campy Chorus. OMFG that bike was EVERYTHING!!! Anyway, since I started on road and never really went anywhere with my love of road cycling, I bought a MTB when they came out. Yes, head first into the deep end with a Wicked Fat Chance at $2k in 1989. I was hooked, still am. Once this damned leg says it's ride time.............HOT DAMN I am out the door to the trails. I am now selling my road bike and the plan is a fat bike with the cash from the sale. 

My fiance/wife actually sighed a relief when I told her my intentions with the bike. She'd rather me on the trails than on the road.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> I made my decision last night. I am done with road bikes. I've been hit once in the past, and now looking at another 3 weeks off work due to my being forced into the shoulder. I swear, I've never been hit while out on a trail. I generally do the hitting. Yes, I can hit a tree, or have a bad crash on a MTB, but dagnabbit, I just feel safer. I started on road way back in the late 80s. My first road bike was as Fiori Napoli I got on sale. I thought that bike ($600 in 1987) was the shit!!! I quickly graduated to an ordered straight in from Italy Pinarello Catena Lusso with Campy Chorus. OMFG that bike was EVERYTHING!!! Anyway, since I started on road and never really went anywhere with my love of road cycling, I bought a MTB when they came out. Yes, head first into the deep end with a Wicked Fat Chance at $2k in 1989. I was hooked, still am. Once this damned leg says it's ride time.............HOT DAMN I am out the door to the trails. I am now selling my road bike and the plan is a fat bike with the cash from the sale.
> 
> My fiance/wife actually sighed a relief when I told her my intentions with the bike. She'd rather me on the trails than on the road.


i can’t blame you at all. Although I’ve never had an altercation, as I get older, at times more mature, I question the enjoyment and sanity of having vehicles inches off my elbow at any speed. Groups rides are out and never really been my thing and tarmac riding is pretty much limited to routes with suitable bike lanes or paths that keep me a safe(r) distance from cars. The gravel bike gets the nod more often.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Verne said:


> I made my decision last night. I am done with road bikes. I've been hit once in the past, and now looking at another 3 weeks off work due to my being forced into the shoulder. I swear, I've never been hit while out on a trail. I generally do the hitting. Yes, I can hit a tree, or have a bad crash on a MTB, but dagnabbit, I just feel safer. I started on road way back in the late 80s. My first road bike was as Fiori Napoli I got on sale. I thought that bike ($600 in 1987) was the shit!!! I quickly graduated to an ordered straight in from Italy Pinarello Catena Lusso with Campy Chorus. OMFG that bike was EVERYTHING!!! Anyway, since I started on road and never really went anywhere with my love of road cycling, I bought a MTB when they came out. Yes, head first into the deep end with a Wicked Fat Chance at $2k in 1989. I was hooked, still am. Once this damned leg says it's ride time.............HOT DAMN I am out the door to the trails. I am now selling my road bike and the plan is a fat bike with the cash from the sale.
> 
> My fiance/wife actually sighed a relief when I told her my intentions with the bike. She'd rather me on the trails than on the road.


You can still do what I do and ride the TVP. Mind you it's the most fun early in the morning when there are very few pedestrians. Quite a few road bikes out there early.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Decision made. Once I sell my road bike, I had to decide what to replace it with, that was not a road bike. I had a few ideas. Fat bike, full squish, cx, or gravel. I sent out a few fat bike feelers and one gave me the side not of stolen, so that's off the table. I found a CX on pinkbike. I saved it this morning and within an hour, it sold. FIGURES!! HAHAHA. I was chatting with a bike shop owner who I've dealt with for my last 4 bike purchases and he pointed out the Garneau Garibaldi G4 gravel. It's entry level and kind of heavy, but it is brand new and warranteed. It's a nice bike. Odd to be spec'd with 8spd, but hey, things can be replaced. Price is right. It's spot on with my road bike asking, so aside from taxes, it's paid for. Biggest issue right now is I can't test ride it. I can bring it home and sit on it and look at it, but can't ride it yet. Granted, my relationship with this store and owner is if in a short time I still am not riding, he'd take it back. No worries there. OH YEAH.....it's CDN brand and CDN store. How fitting to decide this is the bike I want on Canada day. Anyway, a couple pictures.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Did a local cycling event today, www.ridewithfire.ca I ended up with 116.59 km on the road bike. I was out early enough that I didn't encounter much traffic, even on roads that I usually avoid.

https://strava.app.link/lEig7V9Rjrb


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

Have been waiting for almost a year for a bottom bracket for my gravel bike, but have built my trainer ride up to 80 minutes, so it;s all good. Happy Canada Day !


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I spoke too fast. Had a set back last night. Tripped over my front wheel block in front of my trainer in the dark last night. Of course it was my injured leg that I tripped with. Major stretch to the muscle causing severe pain. Yes, I actually yelled “OWWWWW” when I did it. Regardless, I’ve decided not to replace the bike I sold until I know that I can even ride comfortably after all is said and done. I will not be buying this gravel bike now. I am going to wait until fall and see how things are. I still have my new Scale 950 to ride if my leg allows after Physio and proper healing. Until my physiotherapist tells me to try to start riding, I am staying off and away from my bike. No sense throwing money at a bike I may never be able to ride. Not at this point anyway. Last night just reminded me that as far as I’ve come, there is still plenty ahead. Damnit!!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Verne said:


> I spoke too fast. Had a set back last night. Tripped over my front wheel block in front of my trainer in the dark last night. Of course it was my injured leg that I tripped with. Major stretch to the muscle causing severe pain. Yes, I actually yelled “OWWWWW” when I did it. Regardless, I’ve decided not to replace the bike I sold until I know that I can even ride comfortably after all is said and done. I will not be buying this gravel bike now. I am going to wait until fall and see how things are. I still have my new Scale 950 to ride if my leg allows after Physio and proper healing. Until my physiotherapist tells me to try to start riding, I am staying off and away from my bike. No sense throwing money at a bike I may never be able to ride. Not at this point anyway. Last night just reminded me that as far as I’ve come, there is still plenty ahead. Damnit!!!


That makes me sad.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It was entirely my own fault for tripping. I left the block where it would be with the wheel sitting in it. I sold the road bike and just hadn't moved the block to the side. I went down into the basement for whatever reason, never bothered to turn the light on (total complacency) and BOOM. Over I went. That blasted wheel block now sits nestled into the trainer away from causing any more undue harm. Just a stupid moment that costs me. It did have me reevaluate my position though. So, good does come from bad.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

@Verne .... I didn't want to "like" your last two posts, (that might leave the wrong impression), and there doesn't seem to be a get-well-soon emoji. My 10 weeks off the bike from late January into April were mentally challenging for me. Here's hoping you heal well, and quickly.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Paul M I get what you mean. If you had liked, I'd have understood the intent behind it. As you know, getting old and healing are not the best of friends. I just stopped and looked at this logically and decided that until I knew for sure, don't "flog the dead horse". I have my fingers crossed that the outcome will be back to normalcy, maybe slight physical differences in how my leg looks visually, but as long as it works and turns the pedals, that's my final goal.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Verne said:


> @Paul M I get what you mean. If you had liked, I'd have understood the intent behind it. As you know, getting old and healing are not the best of friends. I just stopped and looked at this logically and decided that until I knew for sure, don't "flog the dead horse". I have my fingers crossed that the outcome will be back to normalcy, maybe slight physical differences in how my leg looks visually, but as long as it works and turns the pedals, that's my final goal.



That post I can "like".


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm 68. Multiple bike crashes under my belt. Cycling is forgiving, gotta be tough...but patient and your day back on the bike will come. Heal up fast !


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

What's the difference between a road bike and a gravel bike? I assume it's more rugged and versatile, anything else?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

nman said:


> I'm 68. Multiple bike crashes under my belt. Cycling is forgiving, gotta be tough...but patient and your day back on the bike will come. Heal up fast !


I'm 69 and my last major crash was just last year, although if I were younger it likely wouldn't have been quite so traumatic  That said I was out about a month or so at the end of last season but I'm back riding most days now.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

A gravel bike has a bit longer wheel base, can handle wider tires (38, 40 etc) bottom bracket is higher and a more relaxed geometry. Less "twitchy". Can be ridden on gravel (obviously) road, trail etc. It is an in between a CX bike and road bike. A cross bike is closer to a road bike is than a gravel bike, but it's still different than a road bike. CX bikes are generally raced in parks. Grass, mud, sand and rolling terrain. It's a very EURO sport that has come to NA recently. Gravel bikes are more adventure than racing, but you could race a gravel bike in a cross race, where a road bike would just be impractical. I kind of liken road bikes to a one trick pony. A very talented one trick, but just that.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Within the broad umbrella of Gravel Bikes, there are many subcategories. Some Gravel Bikes, (such as the Trek Checkpoint), are designed with bikepacking in mind. Multi-day, self supported, off the beaten path, bike tripping.

Others are designed for long days in the saddle on less than perfect roads, but not for multi day touring. 

I love my Cyclocross bike, but when it's time will likely be replaced with a gravel bike.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. My Trek FX-3 is considered a "Hybrid", how would that differ from a Gravel Bike? For me it seemed the perfect combination of something reasonably fast but quite comfortable, and I have no desire to ride trails anymore if they're not paved


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Thanks guys. My Trek FX-3 is considered a "Hybrid", how would that differ from a Gravel Bike? For me it seemed the perfect combination of something reasonably fast but quite comfortable, and I have no desire to ride trails anymore if they're not paved


Not sure what year your bike is, but as of this year TREK is evolving the FX series into what I would describe as a flat bar gravel bike. Typically a gravel bike _looks_ like a road bike, but has the room for up to 700x50c tires, depending on the brand. Typically a "pure" road bike can fit a 700x28c tire, (rim brakes), and 700x32c for disc brakes. 

A rim brake TREK fx series bike will have v-brakes, so as long as the tire fits in the frame, you're good. 700x35c or even 700x38c will fit in many older TREK fx bikes. If you pick the right tire, your fx is a very useful gravel bike, IMNSHO.

I agree with your bike choice. For paved surfaces, especially dedicated bike paths, the TREK fx series is an awesome choice.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Not sure what year your bike is, but as of this year TREK is evolving the FX series into what I would describe as a flat bar gravel bike. Typically a gravel bike _looks_ like a road bike, but has the room for up to 700x50c tires, depending on the brand. Typically a "pure" road bike can fit a 700x28c tire, (rim brakes), and 700x32c for disc brakes.
> 
> A rim brake TREK fx series bike will have v-brakes, so as long as the tire fits in the frame, you're good. 700x35c or even 700x38c will fit in many older TREK fx bikes. If you pick the right tire, your fx is a very useful gravel bike, IMNSHO.
> 
> I agree with your bike choice. For paved surfaces, especially dedicated bike paths, the TREK fx series is an awesome choice.


OK, I feel much better now  I have the disc version and am currently running Conti GP5000 700x30. Very pleased with the tires. Bike is around 2018, just before they put the cables through the frame. I may upgrade to a newer model next year if my body is still willing.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The Conti GP5000 are an excellent choice for pavement. The GP4000 was a VERY revered tire amongst local racers. I wouldn't doubt the GP5000 is a popular successor. I had an unridden pair of the GP5000 with Conti race light tubes on the Mavic wheels I let go with the road bike I sold. Schwalbe seems to make a good cross/gravel tire. Try a 40 on your next bike. I don't own a gravel bike yet, but from I can see, it seems gravel tires are more like a series of small knobs as opposed to larger meant to bite in turns and soft earth like a CX tire. I prefer the knobbier tires myself, but that may simply be my affinity toward MTBing. I can NOT wait to get on the frickin' bike !!!!!!!!!! This thread is killing me. HAHAHA


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Verne said:


> The Conti GP5000 are an excellent choice for pavement. The GP4000 was a VERY revered tire amongst local racers. I wouldn't doubt the GP5000 is a popular successor. I had an unridden pair of the GP5000 with Conti race light tubes on the Mavic wheels I let go with the road bike I sold. Schwalbe seems to make a good cross/gravel tire. Try a 40 on your next bike. I don't own a gravel bike yet, but from I can see, it seems gravel tires are more like a series of small knobs as opposed to larger meant to bite in turns and soft earth like a CX tire. I prefer the knobbier tires myself, but that may simply be my affinity toward MTBing. I can NOT wait to get on the frickin' bike !!!!!!!!!! This thread is killing me. HAHAHA


I have an essentially new set of Schwalbe marathons, 700x28 I believe, that I tried a couple of years ago but didn't like. Ended up with Conti GP4000's which I replaced with the 5000's this year.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I think the selling feature of the Marathon's is the reflective strip on the sidewall. They seem VERY stiff otherwise.


----------



## fonziedog (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi all! Just joined the Strava group, look forward to following you all there.

Trying to make sure I'm finding the time for being on the bike so hope the activity level increases 

I picked up a gravel bike this spring (CUBE NuRoad) and love it. The 40mm knobbies are great. I run 33s on my road bike, an older Cervelo C3. Used to ride aluminum bikes with 21s back in the day - the new bikes are soooo much more comfortable!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

fonziedog said:


> Hi all! Just joined the Strava group, look forward to following you all there.
> 
> Trying to make sure I'm finding the time for being on the bike so hope the activity level increases
> 
> I picked up a gravel bike this spring (CUBE NuRoad) and love it. The 40mm knobbies are great. I run 33s on my road bike, an older Cervelo C3. Used to ride aluminum bikes with 21s back in the day - the new bikes are soooo much more comfortable!


Great! 

Maybe we can get that post count up, LOL.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> The Conti GP5000 are an excellent choice for pavement. The GP4000 was a VERY revered tire amongst local racers. I wouldn't doubt the GP5000 is a popular successor. I had an unridden pair of the GP5000 with Conti race light tubes on the Mavic wheels I let go with the road bike I sold. Schwalbe seems to make a good cross/gravel tire. Try a 40 on your next bike. I don't own a gravel bike yet, but from I can see, it seems gravel tires are more like a series of small knobs as opposed to larger meant to bite in turns and soft earth like a CX tire. I prefer the knobbier tires myself, but that may simply be my affinity toward MTBing. I can NOT wait to get on the frickin' bike !!!!!!!!!! This thread is killing me. HAHAHA


The GP5Ks are great tires but the tubeless has a reputation as being hit or miss on ease of installation. One wheel they practically fall on but more often than not the stories are they are a real b*itch to get on. A good all-rounder tire is the Panaracer Gravelking. The “slicks” are great for mostly smooth hardpack or road, the SKs are great on mixed surfaces and I have done some hard singletrack with them but they would be a bit slick on wet or muddy surfaces.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Some of the places I've gone on my gravel rig, It just loves flowy single track and not too shabby on the rocks if you pick your lines.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

ZeroGravity said:


> The GP5Ks are great tires but the tubeless has a reputation as being hit or miss on ease of installation.


I ran the 5000TL with the Black Chili compound in a 28C for 2+ seasons and I found them to be an excellent tire. The right blend of grip, suppleness and toughness that worked very well for the 80% gravel that I had been riding with them. They were a witch with a B to put on the rims but worth it.
The lack of tread never bothered me on sketchy gravel corners as I'd just let the bike get loose a bit but the tires were always predictable.

I'm a big fan of Conti and run their Mountain Kings in Black Chili on my mountain rig. Best braking tire I've encountered plus they are just plain predictable and roll fast.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Interesting!


















Skarper Introduces New DiskDrive E-Bike Conversion Kit


U.K.-based startup Skarper introduces the DiskDrive e-bike conversion kit. An easy-to-install electric drive unit that makes use of a rotor to drive your bike.




insideevs.com


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Verne said:


> I think the selling feature of the Marathon's is the reflective strip on the sidewall.


Knew I had a pic somewhere


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Son went supersonic yesterday. I think going that hard up front affected the rest of his ride


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I love the 3.8 KM/H in 2022.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> I love the 3.8 KM/H in 2022.


I think the app (Relive) calculates in a simple total distance over time formula and then averages all activities and since I almost exclusively golf these days it is absurdly low. I challenge anyone to go that speed for any length of time on a bike


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Riding is like playing guitar. You practice and practice, nothing happens, then one day it does happen and you're rewarded for your diligence. Today may have been my day. I've been doing a benchmark ride every few days to get back in shape after 2.5 yrs. off the bike. 55 min. was my time for this segment, my goal to take 7-8 minutes off, somewhat unrealistic I thought. My legs felt better than I remember since 2018. We're not quite there but the pasta last night didn't hurt. And a nasty surprise on the way home, encountered at 30 km/h. Another daredevil and I made it around, bike and body damage likely if we hadn't.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Not to mention a flat tire and wheel that is no longer true. Nice catch. Watch that soft stuff.........ask me all about it.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I guess I'm ready...after 10 years not riding a bike much..

Where's the best online bike parts shop in Canada? MEC used to carry parts but I see they don't have the selection they did maybe 10 years ago? Is there a Canadian source online now? 
Looking for Sora level brake/shifters and some tires to get an old Fiori hybrid on the road again. I don't even know if Sora exists anymore though... I'm experienced in all things bike related as long as its before 2005, ha!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> I guess I'm ready...after 10 years not riding a bike much..
> 
> Where's the best online bike parts shop in Canada? MEC used to carry parts but I see they don't have the selection they did maybe 10 years ago? Is there a Canadian source online now?
> Looking for Sora level brake/shifters and some tires to get an old Fiori hybrid on the road again. I don't even know if Sora exists anymore though... I'm experienced in all things bike related as long as its before 2005, ha!


Not much domestically and all shops are affected by current supply woes. They all order from the same 2-3 distributors anyways. For Sora level stuff, try Facebook Marketplace, this ad is local here in Ottawa, it there are multiple TO groups that have a lot more traffic.





__





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Went and read the whole thread.... wow Verne that is terrible to get run off the road! Hope your recovery is going well. 
I had a close call 10 years ago with a pickup pulling a trailer that had me hang up the road bikes and I took up light trail riding. Then life got busy and even that stopped. I regret not keeping it up because I was so fit and weighed 20 pounds less without even trying. Hope you get back on the bike soon!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks @tomee2. It's coming along fairly quickly, but still seems like it's taking forever. I was able to do a full revolution of the pedals on a trainer last night. That was without shoes, so my leg length was effectively longer making it a bit easier. I am going to try with shoes and see if I still can. I hope this is a good sign that being able to ride again is possible. I go to bed every night riding my favourite trails in my head. Makes falling asleep hard. I just keep telling myself...."SOON".


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Verne said:


> Thanks @tomee2. I was able to do a full revolution of the pedals on a trainer last night. That was without shoes, so my leg length was effectively longer making it a bit easier. I am going to try with shoes and see if I still can.


You know you can raise the seat, right?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

You bunch of parasites 

“A cyclist is a disaster for the country’s economy: he doesn’t buy cars and doesn’t borrow money to buy. He don't pay insurance policies. Don't buy fuel, don't pay to have the car serviced, and no repairs needed. He doesn't use paid parking. Doesn't cause any major accidents. No need for multi-lane highways.
He is not getting obese.
Healthy people are not necessary or useful to the economy. They are not buying the medicine. They dont go to hospitals or doctors.
They add nothing to the country's GDP.
"On the contrary, each new McDonald’s store creates at least 30 jobs—actually 10 cardiologists, 10 dentists, 10 dietitians and nutritionists—obviously as well as the people who work in the store itself."
Choose wisely: a bike or a McDonald's? It's something to think about.
~ Emeric Sillo
PS: walking is even worse. Pedestrians don't even buy a bicycle!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@BGood I've heard these arguments, or similar, every time a local news site posts something about bike lanes in London to their Facebook feed. The usual entitled drivers with concern only for themselves and the impatience they possess. I don't know how other city drivers are with cyclists, but London despises us. Chances are the majority of those bitching drive pieces of junk that barely pass anything near safety. They all drive one person per car so they complain the bike lane takes up valuable parking area. I shake my head. It's a no win. I just never comment or engage these knuckle dragging mouth breathers. You can't argue with arrogance or stupidity.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Verne said:


> @BGood I've heard these arguments, or similar, every time a local news site posts something about bike lanes in London to their Facebook feed. The usual entitled drivers with concern only for themselves and the impatience they possess. I don't know how other city drivers are with cyclists, but London despises us. Chances are the majority of those bitching drive pieces of junk that barely pass anything near safety. They all drive one person per car so they complain the bike lane takes up valuable parking area. I shake my head. It's a no win. I just never comment or engage these knuckle dragging mouth breathers. You can't argue with arrogance or stupidity.


It's like that here too. One ******* even sprinkled nails on the bike path one year. Later he pushed a teen to the curb with his pickup, got out and beat him up.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Selfish a-holes. For what?!? Nothing. ugh. 

Hope that f*ckwad got his ass charged for that. Assault and assault with a weapon.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Verne said:


> Selfish a-holes. For what?!? Nothing. ugh.
> 
> Hope that f*ckwad got his ass charged for that. Assault and assault with a weapon.


He did


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I got the green light to climb aboard the bike on the trainer with minimal resistance. I am absolutely FORBIDDEN to go outside yet. My physiotherapist is a monster!!! I kid!! I do follow his word to the T though. He'll get me back on the bike and back to work in the best physical condition as possible. His conditioning does not include this gut and extra poundage I've accumulated from being a lazy ass for almost 1.5 mths now. Lawn cutting if it doesn't cause pain or discomfort. I can now vacuum the house again. (OH BOY!!!!) I can also do moderate walking on the treadmill, but am forbidden (I see a trend forming) to use the 20% grade it can go to. HAHAHAHA. I wonder why the restrictions?!?! Not like I can't wait to ride the trails again.


I really ought to stop watching the World cup XCO races, but Nino is my rider!!! It's got me really REALLY itching to get back out again.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Penticton Gran Fondo yesterday, 3,000 riders chomping at the bit after a two year hiatus. I worked traffic control, 5:30 to 9:00 am keeping everything on the straight and narrow. Actually it was very uneventful until two groups of a dozen or so riders made a wrong turn and stormed down the closed street I was at. Barricade was hastily moved! Stock photo here, didn't have my phone or camera.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

All cleaned up and ready to get dirty again tomorrow.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

davetcan said:


> All cleaned up and ready to get dirty again tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 427084


Whatcha doing tomorrow? I'm riding the 100 km Tour de Norfolk. I'm also trying to ride 1000 miles in the month of July. I'm at 501 miles as of right now, 1/2 way through the month.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Whatcha doing tomorrow? I'm riding the 100 km Tour de Norfolk. I'm also trying to ride 1000 miles in the month of July. I'm at 501 miles as of right now, 1/2 way through the month.


Damn, you must be a lot younger than me, LOL. 

I'll just be doing my usual 30'ish k, trying to dodge the geese, squirrels, and homeless people on the bike paths. I can get about 700 km/month if I'm lucky.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Damn, you must be a lot younger than me, LOL.
> 
> I'll just be doing my usual 30'ish k, trying to dodge the geese, squirrels, and homeless people on the bike paths. I can get about 700 km/month if I'm lucky.


I'm 56. This is the second time I've tried this. It's a TREK sponsored Strava Challenge. Ima beat myself up for a Strava virtual badge, and a genuine TREK water bottle. I need to average just under 52 km/day - every day - to get there. It's about 2 hours of cycling every day.

If only I practiced guitar as faithfully.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Paul M said:


> If only I practiced guitar as faithfully.


What's a guitar?!?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Paul M said:


> I'm 56.


70 later this year


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

davetcan said:


> 70 later this year


Search for John Monne on Strava. That's my dad, he's 92.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> All cleaned up and ready to get dirty again tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 427084


Sunday’s job is to clean and lube the bike from a couple of rides this week. Probably going to commute to the office a couple of times this week and will plan a longer gravel ride next weekend when I have some time to do a longer one.

No.1 son is coming home soon and supposedly bringing his bike for a ride. I’m 2-0 on thrashing him on long rides ( because I was actually training at the time) so I think he might be looking for some payback


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Clean and ready for a new week.









Not the most gripping of videos, but here’s a bunch of clips from the gravel side of last Thursday’s ride





__





Ride July 14 2022 - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Here is mine until I get the okay to head outdoors. _sigh_


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> Clean and ready for a new week.
> View attachment 427200
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking bike, what’s the science behind the shape of the disc?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Great looking bike, what’s the science behind the shape of the disc?


I’m not sure if there is any real science to it or if it’s just to be different


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> I’m not sure if there is any real science to it or if it’s just to be different


Probably true 😊.

It looks like there wouldn’t always be full contact between the disc and pads. Could be an illusion though.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Me and my dad at the end of the 100km Tour de Norfolk:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Me and my dad at the end of the 100km Tour de Norfolk:
> 
> View attachment 427294


I'm impressed !!


----------



## fonziedog (Apr 10, 2012)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 427146


A slightly different Tweed purchase!




Paul M said:


> Me and my dad at the end of the 100km Tour de Norfolk:
> 
> View attachment 427294


Amazing! Congrats


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

WOOO HOOOO!!!! I got the go ahead to ride outside.......but avoiding traffic is the stipulation. He asked if I'd take it easy to start and not to jump right into the hardest trails I know. Muaaaaaaahahahaa...............yes, absolutely. I will actually spend a few days on the trainer using a program that adjusts my resistance to simulate hills ahead of time. no sense getting out there, and finding I get to my turn around and I pushed too hard and getting back is now difficult. Progress, albeit slowly, is still better than another bowl of chips while watching World cup XCO races.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Ride 19 today, longest to date, 57k, 900m climbing. Brutal climb out of Indian Rock Road to get the view.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I think I just saw a steelhead surface in that puddle back there. Beautiful riding area. Soooo jealous.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

WCGill said:


> Ride 19 today, longest to date, 57k, 900m climbing. Brutal climb out of Indian Rock Road to get the view.


Looks like an uphill walk to me.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

10 - 17% grade, 1.5k. The worst is the last 3k to home, 6.9% average but much at 12% plus. It's the shits after a long ride.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Warm one today. Ass is starting to harden up. Pro tip, don’t bring Cliff Builder bars in a jersey pocket on 30C days. A couple of rail trails with some road inbetween









Relive 'Hot Carleton Place Lap'


View my ride: Hot Carleton Place Lap




www.relive.cc


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

That Relive makes it look way longer than the distance stated. Rail trail.....were you on the CX bike? I don't see rail trails being all too fun on road tires.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> That Relive makes it look way longer than the distance stated. Rail trail.....were you on the CX bike? I don't see rail trails being all too fun on road tires.


These trails are long converted and are so packed down with crushed gravel, they actually ride as smooth as most Ottawa roads. You could actually ride them on a road bike so the CX with 35s @ 70psi was no problem. The long section is part of the Trans-Canada and the left hand 90 degree turn is reclaimed from a line running into Smiths Falls which was a fair sized rail hub at one time.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

ZeroGravity said:


> Warm one today. Ass is starting to harden up. Pro tip, don’t bring Cliff Builder bars in a jersey pocket on 30C days. A couple of rail trails with some road inbetween
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beg to differ..... body temperature Clif Bars are The Best! Like Mendy's with Jerry and Kenny Bania...... The Best!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Paul M said:


> I beg to differ..... body temperature Clif Bars are The Best! Like Mendy's with Jerry and Kenny Bania...... The Best!


but you don’t get half the chocolate coating unless you’re licking the wrapper and getting it all over sweaty hands.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

ZeroGravity said:


> but you don’t get half the chocolate coating unless you’re licking the wrapper and getting it all over sweaty hands.


I don't get the coated ones. I concede your point. Also excellent..... body temp Rice Krispie Squares.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Paul M said:


> I don't get the coated ones. I concede your point. Also excellent..... body temp Rice Krispie Squares.


I totally forgot they Builder bars were chocolate coated. The warm pitted dates were kinda good though


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I used to love the peanut butter powerbar. No coating, nice and gooey when heated by my lower back and/or the weather. Now I make my own for long races/rides. Otherwise I take a banana and eat when I get home.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

How is that stationary treating you @Verne you must be getting kind of close to the real thing?


----------



## smorency (6 mo ago)

For me, bike season is in winter ! Man, I love riding my fat bike...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Mark Brown said:


> How is that stationary treating you @Verne you must be getting kind of close to the real thing?


I actually got outside for the first time today. Not quite 5kms, but didn't want to push it. Tomorrow is supposed to rain, so I guess I have a rest day. I plan on getting out when I can and getting as many KMs as I can. I just have to watch on the steeper hills. As much as I don't like dismounting and walking on the pavement hills, I have been instructed to by my physiotherapist. I have a paved path that extends about 50kms from end to end. I am toward the 35kms out and back where I live. I am thinking throwing the bike in the car and taking it nice and leisurely for as long as I can. If it hurts the next day, I back it off a little next time.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Glad to hear it man. Hurt suck but losing what you love is a loss that is hard to handle.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Verne said:


> I actually got outside for the first time today. Not quite 5kms, but didn't want to push it. Tomorrow is supposed to rain, so I guess I have a rest day. I plan on getting out when I can and getting as many KMs as I can. I just have to watch on the steeper hills. As much as I don't like dismounting and walking on the pavement hills, I have been instructed to by my physiotherapist. I have a paved path that extends about 50kms from end to end. I am toward the 35kms out and back where I live. I am thinking throwing the bike in the car and taking it nice and leisurely for as long as I can. If it hurts the next day, I back it off a little next time.


YES!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Short one today, just for the view. Lots of new shacks built in my absence.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Okay!!! I get it!!! Seeing your rides on Strava (yes, even the walk) I get it!! Now that I am good to get outside, maybe a little less lasagna and ice cream at dinner. Tomorrow guys, that's my plan. One errand to run in the AM then I am okay for time.

Today was physio, then I trimmed and cut the lawn. That was more of a workout than I expected. I was hobbling around last time I did it and that was one day trim, another day cut. Today I threw caution to the wind and did it all in one day, as well as physio. Not gonna lie. It hurt. I pushed my leg farther than I usually do, and likely supposed to do. My physiotherapist is on vacation this week, so ignorant bliss on his part. hehehehee


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Strava GC club for those who are interested but aren't on it yet. Keep an eye and make sure we're honest. Plus the great scenery that gets posted by the members. S/W Ontario isn't known for it's mountains.....well, at least in London anyway. 









Guitars Canada


For all musicians/cyclists on the forum also known as Guitars Canada.




www.strava.com


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Finally decided today was the day to commute the 21km to work on bike, although to be fair, I only go into the office 2-3 per month now. Sucked hauling a backpack full with clothes, towel, toiletries, laptop, shoes etc because I cleaned everything out during hte pandemic.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Sounds like it’s time for a pair of office shoes. I kept a pair of running shoes in my work locker for commuting. Can’t wear my MTB shoes all day. I’d have my work uniform, lunch, water and dry tee shirt for the ride home. Going was always heavier than coming from work. That was much preferred as spending eight hours out in the heat, I was a little tired by the end of the day. It’s always a rewarding feeling though


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> Sounds like it’s time for a pair of office shoes. I kept a pair of running shoes in my work locker for commuting. Can’t wear my MTB shoes all day. I’d have my work uniform, lunch, water and dry tee shirt for the ride home. Going was always heavier than coming from work. That was much preferred as spending eight hours out in the heat, I was a little tired by the end of the day. It’s always a rewarding feeling though


Used to have all the stuff needed pre-covid but cleaned the locker when it became apparent it was going to be a long haul before getting back. This was the first restocking.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Got out today. My ride is on Strava. Not much of a ride in comparison to others' mind you. I incorporated a small hill to test my "climbing" and was successful. Felt it mind you. I tried to stand at one point and learned I am not quite there yet. So far, my favourite 6hr race is not looking super promising. Sept 11th is race day. I am hoping and hoping. I'll get out again maybe tonight, depends on the knee really. If not tonight, I hope tomorrow. I'd love to start hitting longer distances, but what felt longer today, was really only about 1.5kms longer than the other day. WOW!!! HAHHAHAA. I am recuperating about as fast as I race. Slower than I'd like, but as fast as expected.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Verne said:


> Got out today. My ride is on Strava. Not much of a ride in comparison to others' mind you. I incorporated a small hill to test my "climbing" and was successful. Felt it mind you. I tried to stand at one point and learned I am not quite there yet. So far, my favourite 6hr race is not looking super promising. Sept 11th is race day. I am hoping and hoping. I'll get out again maybe tonight, depends on the knee really. If not tonight, I hope tomorrow. I'd love to start hitting longer distances, but what felt longer today, was really only about 1.5kms longer than the other day. WOW!!! HAHHAHAA. I am recuperating about as fast as I race. Slower than I'd like, but as fast as expected.


You stay the hell inside tonight man. Push it now and you go right back to the beginning.

Be happy with what you are able to do, striving for more is not always rewarding.

.....at least that is my unsolicited advice. Happy to hear you are making it though


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

BGood said:


> Almost there. I just ordered this to put on my newly acquired $150 Specialized Rock Hopper, looks almost new.
> 
> https://goldenmotor.bike/product/bafang-bbs02b-36-volt-350-watt-mid-drive-kit/
> https://goldenmotor.bike/product/36v14ah-panasonic-shark-pack/
> ...


This is it, fun to ride.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Gotta get those GP 5000's mounted.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Signs, signs, everywhere signs....


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Puppies crossing roads are a perfect time to practice bunny hops at speed. 

You always post great ride pics @WCGill


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

So..... I rode 1,000 miles this month. In September TREK will send me a water bottle to commemorate this quest.

Over 68 hours moving time. Over 73 hours out there total.

Ima be napping..... don't call or knock for a while.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Congrats @Paul M 

That’s no small feat. Well done sir!!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That my man is insane.

I dont think I drove 1600km this month let alone biked it. 

I walked 8km the other day... that is my exercise for the year. 

Well done!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Did my longest ride so far this season, 38km, that's long for me  Realized I forgot to set the Garmin watch halfway through the ride, sheesh! Luckily my bike computer was recording time and distance automatically so I just manually uploaded the data to Strava. I was able to manually adjust the ride in Garmin Connect but couldn't figure out how to do it in Strava.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Have any of you tried one of these Chinese bike computers. I've been considering something like a Garmin Edge but this would really give me all I need for a fraction of the cost. They seem to get good reviews. I'd mostly be using it as a backup to my Garmin Vivo watch, that I occasionally forget to turn on, LOL.









COOSPO Bike Computer GPS Wireless, ANT+ Cycling Computer GPS with Bluetooth , Multifunctional ANT+ Bicycle Computer GPS with 2.4 LCD Screen, Bike Speedometer with Auto Backlight IP67, Cyclocomputers - Amazon Canada


COOSPO Bike Computer GPS Wireless, ANT+ Cycling Computer GPS with Bluetooth , Multifunctional ANT+ Bicycle Computer GPS with 2.4 LCD Screen, Bike Speedometer with Auto Backlight IP67 in Cyclocomputers.



www.amazon.ca













XOSS G+ GPS Wireless Bike Computer, Cycling Speedometer and Odometer Bluetooth Ant+ Sensor Support with Black Cover, IPX7 Waterproof 3 Satellites Positioning for All Cycling Bikes (Black Cover) : Amazon.ca: Sports & Outdoors


XOSS G+ GPS Wireless Bike Computer, Cycling Speedometer and Odometer Bluetooth Ant+ Sensor Support with Black Cover, IPX7 Waterproof 3 Satellites Positioning for All Cycling Bikes (Black Cover) : Amazon.ca: Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I've been a long time Garmin user. I try not to always let price interfere in some areas of interest. My riding is one. Have you considered the Wahoo line? Cost a little more, but have a dependable name behind them. Whatever you get, spend a little extra and get bluetooth as ANT+ connectivity. It can pair with pretty much anything. You PC, phone, sensors etc.....not just the ANT+ side which means more downloading and uploading via a hard connection.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes I've looked at Wahoo. Keep in mind I already have a Garmin Vivo3 that already does most of what I need. And my Bontrager Trip300 does the rest. I have Ant+ speed and Cadence sensors on the bike via the Bontrager DuoTrap S. I was really just looking to replace the Trip300 with something that had a built in GPS "just in case". I wouldn't get something that didn't have Bluetooth and ANT+. If I do that then the S-Trap sensors should work just fine.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I’ve used Coospo (also know as SunDing) speed and cadence sensors and HRM and have no issues with either.

If you can hold out for a week or so, I have a new Garmin Edge Explorer 2 on its way and will part with either or both of my Lezyne Macro and Bryton 420.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> I’ve used Coospo (also know as SunDing) speed and cadence sensors and HRM and have no issues with either.
> 
> If you can hold out for a week or so, I have a new Garmin Edge Explorer 2 on its way and will part with either or both of my Lezyne Macro and Bryton 420.


I’m in no particular rush. Let me know what you’d want for them and I’ll look up the specs.

The Edge 130+ looks interesting if I want to spend a bit more money. I'd have to sell a pedal or two though.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> I’m in no particular rush. Let me know what you’d want for them and I’ll look up the specs.


I’ll get back to you in a couple of days when we are back home. Both are functionally equivalent and both have their unique quirks. The Bryton is bigger and IIRC, the Lezyne only pairs Bluetooth not ANT+, although most sensors are both anyways.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

A good 'un today, not too hot, Secrest Hill (see pic) about 2.2k @ 14%, not too smokey considering a fire started at exactly where I was last ride at Apex turnoff. Shame as I wanted to do Apex climb but the village is under evacuation order. Longest distance to date, 87k, 900m, mojo working again, at somewhat subdued levels. Great to ride again!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

14%. Nice!! That’s a good grind!!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

There is something invigorating about a good ride in the heat/humidity. I rode to/from physio this morning in 31* humidex with a backpack on. A few small hills, nothing I'd call climbing. It just feels "right" pushing it in the heat. Accomplishment even. Suffering is part of riding, and suffering is what makes it fun. Being out of shape now from 2mths of being pretty much immobile, I am REALLY feeling the suffering. Today showed me how much I actually enjoy it. I can't wait to get into better shape soon so I can really enjoy riding longer and farther. 

Goal is a fat bike by fall. I'm also peeking at gravel and full squish MTB as well.


----------



## fonziedog (Apr 10, 2012)

The ride up to Apex is a killer but it sounds like you found some killer climbs @WCGill ! Sweet pics!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

So this weekends World cup XCO race at Mt Ste Anne is going to be different. They have removed La Beatrice from this years race. First year back since 2019 due to C19, but I can't find anywhere explaining why they removed the iconic rock descent. Anybody have any insider info?!?

Has anybody here actually ridden La Beatrice?? I am pretty sure I'd skip it. I get injured too easily it seems. I wish I lived closer to PQ and got to watch this race and see the guys I enjoy watching on Redbull TV. (big Nino and Dascalu fan) I'd also love to ride there. Have my ass handed to me toot suite and then scamper home tail between my legs.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

New bike toy day!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I grabbed myself an Edge 830 this year. Replaced my Edge 800 that was 10yrs old. Never had a problem with it in all those years. I am a lifer when it comes to Garmin cycling gear. That Explore looks like it's got quite a large screen.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I just got the Garmin 1040 solar, and the new varia radar/tail light with video recording. Hoping to start using next week.

I've got a Garmin 945 LTE watch for all non-cycling activity.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> I grabbed myself an Edge 830 this year. Replaced my Edge 800 that was 10yrs old. Never had a problem with it in all those years. I am a lifer when it comes to Garmin cycling gear. That Explore looks like it's got quite a large screen.


It ticked the boxes for me, mostly on the full navigation for the price. It doesn’t have a lot of the training features but I don’t need those anymore.

I am also pretty invested in the Garmin-sphere. I thought the Fenix 6 watch would do the trick for navigating but in reality the screen is too small to see without my glasses and I don’t ride with and the 3” screen on the Explore should be good enough.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Paul M said:


> I just got the Garmin 1040 solar, and the new varia radar/tail light with video recording. Hoping to start using next week.
> 
> I've got a Garmin 945 LTE watch for all non-cycling activity.


Varia has been on the radar too (pun intended). Both Lezyne and Bryton introduced their own version so it will be interesting to see if that shakes up the competition


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Verne said:


> I grabbed myself an Edge 830 this year. Replaced my Edge 800 that was 10yrs old. Never had a problem with it in all those years. I am a lifer when it comes to Garmin cycling gear. That Explore looks like it's got quite a large screen.


I bought an 830 3 yrs ago just before I quit riding. We moved last fall and it moved out, never found it. Total bummer.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Cooler today, which will help with the monster fire near Apex. Giant's Head climb, icing on the cake.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Riding with the champ, a great wheel if you can stick to it.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

If you put your phone down, your aerodynamics would be better. HAHAHAHA. Seriously, go catch the young 'un and draft. 

Sidenote, wow, is that brush ever dry!! No wonder wild fires are so "regular" out west. No matter how dry my lawn gets, it's never that dry. That's french fry golden brush.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Catching her is a challenge, many have tried and settled for 2nd. The phone is a total POS for taking pics while on the bike. I need to resurrect my Canon S95 and get me some great shots. Beautiful scenery today but the pace was pretty rapid.

Yup, pretty dry, not as much as usual, but it's a desert climate.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Into the smoke today.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Under 20k today, 583m elevation, saw some friends.








View attachment 431289


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Well, I finally did it. I got my tires dirty for the first time since May. That's the last time I was on the trails. Felt pretty great. My cardio is shot to hell, but hey, I've been a couch potato for a couple months by order of my physiotherapist. He told me I could ride the trails now.............so god damn, I rode some trails!!!! Not any performance worth writing to Canadian Cycling magazine, but hey, it's been an anxiety of mine since my accident.





__





Follow Verne on Strava to see this activity. Join for free.


Join Verne and get inspired for your next workout




www.strava.com


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Verne said:


> Not any performance worth writing to Canadian Cycling magazine


Sure it is.

Legendary Canadian Cyclist Verne (last name unknown) overcame all obstacles after a horrific motor vehicle accident Link to article here and today rode the trails of Southern Ontario once more, with the heart of a warrior and the undying spirit for the ride, this is one cyclist whose passion cannot be run over.

See, it is all in the sell


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Mark Brown You’re hired as my manager and agent. Can you cook as well??


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Verne said:


> @Mark Brown You’re hired as my manager and agent. Can you cook as well??


Not only can I, but I love to. Problem is I am often times too lazy and have found myself in this matrimonial arrangement where in if I moved in with you and started cooking my wife might wonder why I do not do it at home. Of course this would easily be overcome with the appropriate salary.... just sayin 

Humor aside man, I am really glad you got out on the trail. It has probably been a mental hell, especially since the only fault in this of yours was trying to avoid being killed. As noble as that is, it leaves a bad taste in ones mouth. Your diminished cardio is just your bodies way of forcing you to take it a little easy. Remember not to push and have fun buddy


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

For those who are looking to take some more hydration along with them without resorting to a CamelBack or stuffing an extra in a jersey pocket, reading through a thread on 1L water bottles on the TrainerRoad forum, discovered that Decathlon has 950ml water bottles (as opposed to the more regular 600ml ones at most shops) for $10. I just ordered a couple for longer rides. Only thing I can see is that the taller bottles may not fit smaller frames, and with probably 40% of the mass above the contact point when full, you will need a sturdy holder, especially for rough terrain.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

"new" bike day yesterday. I have sold a few items with the possiblility of a fat bike or gravel bike in mind. After watching the World cup races I realized that I am missing a full squish in my stable. I found a decent condition 650b full squish in town that fit the bill just right. The only thing really wrong with it is the Rock Shox reverb dropper is kaput. Won't go up/down and won't go all the way down. Has this floaty couple inches where it hovers over the collar. I ordered a cheapie amazon carbon post whilst I remove the dropper and see if it can be rebuilt. I've never had a dropper, so I won't miss it if it's going to cost too much to repair.

Bike is something I'd have lusted for new, but never afforded nor justified. Once I get it up to snuff and setup fully, I'll upload an up to date picture. Maybe even out on the trails. Until then, here's a couple sellers pics.





__





Loading…






www.pinkbike.com


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

aaaaaaaaand, he's back in the saddle


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

First group ride in almost 3 years. Nice to be back, some of them even remembered me.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

120k today, 1200m elevation, riding with the big dogs, too much too soon. I'm off to Calgary for a few days to recover.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It takes me all week to do 120 Km


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> It takes me all week to do 120 Km


Seriously. I thought I was having a good week with 120k in


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

From todays ride. If you zoom in on the first pic you'll see the squirrel halfway up the tree trying to avoid being breakfast.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

My daughter, aka "The Champ" sent me this photo of her riding in Vancouver the other night. Lovely picture and I'm going to post in Outdoor Pics as well 'cause I can. 
Correction: 6am.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

In need of some help from any of our bike shop workers. I am searching for a 2015 Rockshox DebonAir RT3 service kit that includes the seals, the dynamic seal grease and the 15w50 oil. The bike I bought has not been serviced and I want to at least give the shock it's 50hr service. I can find the seal and bushing kit, but the oil and grease elude me. I'm hoping one of our bike shop people knows where, or has, this kit available in Canada. PM me so we can keep this off the thread. I'm at my wit's end trying to piece this together.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> In need of some help from any of our bike shop workers. I am searching for a 2015 Rockshox DebonAir RT3 service kit that includes the seals, the dynamic seal grease and the 15w50 oil. The bike I bought has not been serviced and I want to at least give the shock it's 50hr service. I can find the seal and bushing kit, but the oil and grease elude me. I'm hoping one of our bike shop people knows where, or has, this kit available in Canada. PM me so we can keep this off the thread. I'm at my wit's end trying to piece this together.


I shot a text to No.1 son @ Skiis and Biikes to check for me.

Update: I know you said PM but I have a link that others my be interested in. From my son, he'll check what's available when their MTB mechanic is in the store, but suggested that S4 Suspension could service it if they can't get the pieces. I quickly checked their site, and they have 50hr kits and can probably get you all the stuff you need. RockShox Lower Legs service kit (DIY)


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Today's scenery.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Today’s excitement was my Fenix 6 watch incident detection was set off today. However, where it falsely detected something was a very smooth section of new pavement, and I made no erratic moves, swerves or anything else, maybe it was too smooth? Unfortunately I didn’t notice that it went off so it sent out emergency texts to a couple of people causing a bit of a stir.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@ZeroGravity Thankfully they do list what I need in PQ. If I wanted to drive there and save $13.99 shipping, I could, but that just seems a bit more of a road trip than I'd like. HAHAHA That's awesome, thanks. Your link is for fork parts, and first I thought wires got crossed as it's a rear shock I am servicing, but regardless, they have exactly what I want.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> @ZeroGravity Thankfully they do list what I need in PQ. If I wanted to drive there and save $13.99 shipping, I could, but that just seems a bit more of a road trip than I'd like. HAHAHA That's awesome, thanks. Your link is for fork parts, and first I thought wires got crossed as it's a rear shock I am servicing, but regardless, they have exactly what I want.
> 
> View attachment 432767


I’ll be honest, I didn’t look up what the DebonAir RT3 actually was so I just clicked through the Rock Shox products and forks.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

By chance does anyone have an 11-speed, 11-30 Shimano cassette they would consider selling or trading for a either an 11-28 or 11-32? Trying to juggle parts between bikes with a short-cage rear derailleur and 11-32 is over-capacity, 11-28 works, but would like the extra bit from an 11-30 if possible.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks to @ZeroGravity for a great deal on his old Bryton. Perfect for what I was looking for. The first mount I ordered is lost in the US mail system somewhere so picked up this cheap one from Amazon with one day shipping and it works just fine. I expect the other one will get here eventually, maybe.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

We independently ordered the same mount. I have mine dual sided, Garmin on top and GoPro mount on the bottom. For the life of me, I don’t know how K-Edge and Garmin get away with charging what they do for their out front mounts when these are under $20.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Finally got the Rocky Thunderbolt on the trails. Spent an hour in Woodstock at my favourite trails with a buddy. Got in an hour. He was spent and had a BBQ to attend, so going for another lap was really not something I'd do since he drove. Bike felt good, although I did come home and change the 80mm stem for a 100mm Norco stem I had sitting around. I could clearly see the front axle the whole ride. I was not properly fitted I guess. It's hard until you really get out in familiar grounds. Anyway, aside from the clunking in the rear shock, the reason I ordered the bushing and seal kit, the bike ran flawless. Climbed like a scared rabbit. It felt amazing in the loose gravel and small rocks. I can NOT wait to get out again, except for the 2 days of rain coming, ARGH!!!! Someday I'll actually take a picture or 2 during a ride. It just never occurs to me. A static shot of the bike against a tree. I think trying to take a phone pic while navigating trees and rocks is likely just a recipe for disaster. GOD DAMN I love MTBing.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I ordered this one for my Garmin. Helps it sit in the perfect spot. Too bad it's aluminum as all my spacers are carbon, by choice. I love how it's a spacer so it never moves or needs rubber o rings to secure it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I just came in from looking at my town bike. It will need service as it's sat outside all summer, though covered, unridden. My left hand tendinitis issue has scared me off riding on town streets (translation: automobile drivers are assholes), but I think I'm going to risk some groomed trails soon. As much as the YMCA rocks, it ain't no replacement for the real thing.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Java Junkies Saturday ride, 109k, cut short by 3 stops in Puncturetown, not an enviable accomplishment!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Long shot time. I have a couple of tires I had delivered yesterday. I was expecting matching sidewalls, either tan or black as I didn't really care, but instead I got one tan wall and one black wall. I want to trade either tire for the opposite side wall if somebody has one. In new or next to new condition would be ideal. Nobby Nic for Nobby Nic or Magic Mary for Magic Mary. I only opened the tires to check they sent the right size(s) since they screwed up the side walls matching. One is a NOBBY NIC EVO SUPER GROUND TUBELESS MTB - CLASSIC SKIN - 27.5IN X 2.35IN and the other a MAGIC MARY EVO SUPER TRAIL TUBELESS MTB - BLACK - 27.5IN X 2.40IN. I know I can run them and the end of the world won't come because they don't match, but everybody knows........cyclists are poseurs, right?!? _wink wink_


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

ZeroGravity said:


> I shot a text to No.1 son @ Skiis and Biikes to check for me.
> 
> Update: I know you said PM but I have a link that others my be interested in. From my son, he'll check what's available when their MTB mechanic is in the store, but suggested that S4 Suspension could service it if they can't get the pieces. I quickly checked their site, and they have 50hr kits and can probably get you all the stuff you need. RockShox Lower Legs service kit (DIY)


@Verne I finally pried a response from my son, which was really a non-answer anyways. Looks like S4 Suspension is your place if you haven't already gone ahead and ordered what you needed. 

My next challenge is possibly swapping out the road bike 105-7000 shifters and brakes. I don't like that the brake stroke is 3/4 nothing and 1/4 modulation. I much prefer the other way around like my cable-actuated HY/RDs are, so I got a set essentially BNIB JUIN Tech R1s to play with. However, like many of my projects it won't be straightforward nor cost-effective. They are post mount, my road bike is flat, need adapters, and the hope is to find some Ultegra 6800 or 8000 mechanical shifters, again not cheap, oh yeah, and compression-less brake housing. I suppose if I don't get to it, they are backups to my or son's (both post-mount) CX bikes.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Verne said:


> Long shot time. I have a couple of tires I had delivered yesterday. I was expecting matching sidewalls, either tan or black as I didn't really care, but instead I got one tan wall and one black wall. I want to trade either tire for the opposite side wall if somebody has one. In new or next to new condition would be ideal. Nobby Nic for Nobby Nic or Magic Mary for Magic Mary. I only opened the tires to check they sent the right size(s) since they screwed up the side walls matching. One is a NOBBY NIC EVO SUPER GROUND TUBELESS MTB - CLASSIC SKIN - 27.5IN X 2.35IN and the other a MAGIC MARY EVO SUPER TRAIL TUBELESS MTB - BLACK - 27.5IN X 2.40IN. I know I can run them and the end of the world won't come because they don't match, but everybody knows........cyclists are poseurs, right?!? _wink wink_
> 
> View attachment 433458


I run tan on the front and black on the back - I feel it gives me an aura of "wow that guy must really know his tires". 😁


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@ZeroGravity I received my seal kit from S4 yesterday. It has more than I actually thought it was going to aside from the seal grease and oil. Thanks very much for getting exactly what I needed quickly. Pass along my gratitude to your son. S4 will be my go to from anything suspension from this day forward.

If you need adapters, let me know, I may have some kicking around and I would gladly send them your way if they could be of use to you. I don't see me building anything in the near future, or distant for that matter. PM if you need, or want, these sent.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

bw66 said:


> I run tan on the front and black on the back - I feel it gives me an aura of "wow that guy must really know his tires". 😁


What's funny about your comment is what I more or less told my riding buddy and wife. Since the rear wheel was rebuilt and has a different hoop, the rolling bits don't match entirely at this point. If I put tan on the back, and black on the front, then I look like I am serious about my racing. Really, it's just convenience. HAHHAA. Of course if I do run black/f and tan/r...........I see the absolute need to try Black and tan beer.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have mounted the tires I ordered. I am still awaiting the oil to finish rebuilding the shock, so in the picture is a tv remote that measured out to1 190mm long which is exactly the length on the shock. I just used the remote to hold the bike in proper position to get an idea how it'll look finished. I am deciding if I like the black/tan combo. I have a blackwall Ardent Race I took off the front I can use if the tan on the rear bothers me, but I am still deciding. It's got that "racy" look to it with the mismatched wheels. Same brand and model, different decals though. Opinions?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You know, if you hadn't said anything, I would have never noticed the remote. 

Bike looks battle ready man. I say leave your mismatch.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm generally not a big tanwall fan, but it looks good on that bike.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks great to my eyes, but as mentioned, I am currently rocking a similar look, albeit on a bike that is at least 15 years older.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Greetings from Italy! No, not me but my daughter and her guy who went for a little ride the other day up the Stelvio Pass. At the summit they ran into Annemiek Van Vleuten, winner of this year's women's Tour de France, on her yellow Tour bike. Haley reports Annemiek did the Stelvio twice yesterday. Fantastic day for everyone!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Not that I can partake, but..............CROSS IS COMING!!!!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I finished the seal replacement and new shock oil on the Monarch RT3 shock. I then took the Thunderbolt for a little ride around a pond near me. I was hoping the service kit I installed and fresh oil would rid the shock of it's clunk at the very start of it's travel. Usually 1/4" to 1/2" of movement and it clunks in wide open setting. Not quite as pronounced in the middles setting, and pretty much non existent when locked out. Carbon frame amplifying the clunking doesn't help. Aside from that, the bike rides awesome. Every time I get on it, I am riding a world cup XCO course. AHAHA. I am likely obsessing over it, but I can NOT wait to rid the shock of that clunk. ARGH!!!! Anyway, the tires worked awesome. I did get some looks riding by. Maybe my new found professional appearance?!?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

A small group yesterday doing the set 70k winery loop, expecting more today and a brutal route, can hardly wait?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Verne said:


> I can NOT wait to rid the shock of that clunk.


Can you bleed the air out of the shock?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Paul Running said:


> Can you bleed the air out of the shock?


I did all that when I replaced all the seals and oil. There is a bleed hole that oil seeps out of after putting the piston back into place. Air bubbles also accompany. Not much as it's a small space and I did wait for the seeping to stop. The clunk was there before I did the seals and oil. I checked tightness inside after disassembling as well. I've emailed with SRAM/Rockshox customer service a few times, but being the weekend, the last message addressing the clunk has not been answered. Having now taken it apart and doing an oil change, I feel confident that if the origin of the clunk can be located, I should be able to do the work myself. Worst case is I ride the season out and send it away for a professional rebuild with a guarantee. Doing it myself would be cool, but if it comes back, I don't have the backing of a service having been done by a business.

Here's a video of the clunk. It's oddly coincidental that the video contains the exact bike I have. The BC Edition 790. The video is not me, but it may as well be.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Verne said:


> Not that I can partake, but..............CROSS IS COMING!!!!


Cross is boss/the only thing that makes Chuck Norris cry/coming. It was all fun and games till the city told us we couldn’t use their parks anymore. Except for National championships because it brought in money…


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

The day of reckoning came today😄. Riding just shy of 85km on unpaved trails/roads with my son who is 30yrs younger. RideWithGPS planned a section that didn’t exist so route change it a
added 5-6km I didn’t really need. Drained the tank and have to admit the old man can’t keep up anymore. Parked at a buddy’s place and were welcomed with freezies at the end of the ride FTW.









Relive 'Labour Day Gravel with Nick'


View my ride: Labour Day Gravel with Nick




www.relive.cc


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

ZeroGravity said:


> The day of reckoning came today😄. Riding just shy of 85km on unpaved trails/roads with my son who is 30yrs younger. RideWithGPS planned a section that didn’t exist so route change it a
> added 5-6km I didn’t really need. Drained the tank and have to admit the old man can’t keep up anymore. Parked at a buddy’s place and were welcomed with freezies at the end of the ride FTW.
> 
> 
> ...


As with Les Pauls, Ottawa and area have some of the best gravel roads! I did the Spring Thaw race that the Gravel Gang guys put on 3 years ago. It was fabulous!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Being mainly drawn to offroad, I can see myself looking at a gravel bike again. Maybe not a CX bike, but a gravel that can kind of do both. I have a low end road bike for the path close by, but otherwise I am almost 100% MTBer. I had a CX bike, but there was a story attached to it's purchase and just could not enjoy riding it, so it was sold. Cross looks like a real hoot to race and there is a local club if I ever go the CX bike route again. For now though, I am content watching the races I can find.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Just watched my last world cup XCO on redbull. UCI has teamed up with Discovery from 2023 to 2030. So much for watching the race without lining a pocket. Now I have to decide whether I want to subscribe to CTV channel listing, or find somebody who offers me more for less. MTB races are pretty much my only real concern. Couldn't care less for downhill, not my thing, never will be. Cyclocross would be cool. Road races.........can take them or leave them. Considering Redbull is a huge sponsor in sports, I wonder if they'll still continue in that capacity knowing it's helping pay somebody else's wages.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Flobike might be a better choice for All manners of cycling for a subscription service.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

That comes to mind first. Since this isn't until next year, I have time. If Discovery piques the woman's interest, might look at that closer. She already has her Disney+ and Amazon Prime so what's one more subscription to a network, right?!? Flobikes because it's cycling. Though I've never looked deeply at it. If it does all manner of MTB, then it's tops. I know it does road as my bike shop owner buddy watches a lot at his shop. He also races CX so I assume it covers CX well enough as well.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Brutal ride today, suffering mightily after a full weekend, 158k on Saturday, 30k on Sunday on the mountain bike with my darling riding to Little Tunnel and coffee afterwards. I probably only have a few more rides this week as we're heading to Calgary Saturday for family Estate business and then surgery next week, likely 4-6 wks. out of the saddle. Oh well, it'll be better after.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

This is the group that showed up in the rain today to ride 92km with my 92 year dad, as a way to celebrate his birthday.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That is really awesome mate. Am I correct in assuming your dad rode with ya??


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> That is really awesome mate. Am I correct in assuming your dad rode with ya??


My dad is the one with yellow legs in the front row sitting in the recumbent trike. It's an electric pedal assist trike. No throttle..... if you stop moving your legs, you slow to a stop.

Next year..... 93km.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Great illustration that angry entitled drivers will never understand. The fact that we even have bike lanes infuriates most drivers, here in London at least. So much aggression toward a bike on the road, or god forbid, the city give them precious pavement space in the form of a bike lane.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I reserve my hate for people on skateboards or inline skates. Although come to think of it I also hate about 90% of other people driving cars, so maybe it's just me


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

davetcan said:


> I reserve my hate for people on skateboards or inline skates. Although come to think of it I also hate about 90% of other people driving cars, so maybe it's just me


Not just you Dave. In general, I hate most people. I am an introverted extrovert. My job deals with people 100% of the time, but once I am home, I am through people-ing. Unless they're "my people", that's more acceptable.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Verne said:


> Not just you Dave. In general, I hate most people. I am an introverted extrovert. My job deals with people 100% of the time, but once I am home, I am through people-ing. Unless they're "my people", that's more acceptable.


I have described myself as an extrovert that hates people. Nobody has tried to change my mind.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Paul M You get me then. I like people, but man do I hate them!!


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Rode one of my bikes in to work today. I'll be dropping it off for a tune up on my way home.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

MetalTele79 said:


> Rode one of my bikes in to work today. I'll be dropping it off for a tune up on my way home.
> 
> View attachment 436489


Nice whip. One of the first things I notice on road bikes is the drop from seat to handlebars. The lower the bars, the more committed the rider. I wish I was still that flexible. 

However...... a proper bike picture is from the drive side, crankarms horizontal so you can read the branding, and the valve stems must be at the 6 o'clock position. 

-2 points. 😋


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Paul M said:


> Nice whip. One of the first things I notice on road bikes is the drop from seat to handlebars. The lower the bars, the more committed the rider. I wish I was still that flexible.
> 
> However...... a proper bike picture is from the drive side, crankarms horizontal so you can read the branding, and the valve stems must be at the 6 o'clock position.
> 
> -2 points. 😋


Hard to tell from the pic, but also the tire logos must be centred on the valve stem.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Nice whip. One of the first things I notice on road bikes is the drop from seat to handlebars. The lower the bars, the more committed the rider. I wish I was still that flexible.


I can't get even close to that these days. The seat and the bars are almost parallel.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

davetcan said:


> I can't get even close to that these days. The seat and the bars are almost parallel.


Here's my track bike. It's a low front end for me, and it's still way up compared to that BMC of @MetalTele79










My road bike is much more endurance friendly:


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I just realized something.... today all my guitar forum posts have been in the bikes thread, and all my posts in the cycling forum I frequent have been in a guitar thread.

It must be opposite day:


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Verne said:


> View attachment 436590


True story....... I can be a bit of a smart ass, and I work at a bicycle store. Many times when a customer opens with "Can I ask you a question? ", I immediately say "Bacon!".

Because when is bacon _not_ the answer?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The only thing that makes bacon better, is more bacon. Bacon is the answer to all. Even 42 is a substitute answer for bacon.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

This past Sunday was the first Dairy Capital Stampede MTB race since 2019. It's a 6hr race for Solo, tag, 3 person, 4 person team. I usually do the race solo and refer to it more of a "long ride" as I race to finish, not win. I missed the first year back after Covid took 2020 and 2021 away from us. I also missed 2019 as I was unwell and couldn't make it. This year I could have gone, but having my injured leg not quite back to snuff, I opted to not go and err on the side of comfort and NOT aggravating my injury. It depressed me the entire weekend to be honest. I have been getting my Facebook memory reminders last couple days and of course, they are of past DCS races. I figured I'd share a few since I talk MTB but none here can actually vouch for it. #32 is from 2014, #15 is from 2016. I may have more somewhere, but who wants to see my mug plastered all over GC in my lycra............right?!?!?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Lycra action shots always welcome.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

We're all mamil's* here...... no shame. 




* Middle Aged Males In Lycra


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Paul M Should've let me know you were hitting the FCV last night. I wasn't busy and would've popped by to meet up and cheer you on.


I'd have even worn lycra just because it's acceptable there.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Human interest questions:

1. Gel seat pad or not? Why?
2. Underwear with padded shorts or not? 
3. If you're not running tubeless how often do you need to inflate your tires?


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Human interest questions:
> 
> 1. Gel seat pad or not? Why?
> 2. Underwear with padded shorts or not?
> 3. If you're not running tubeless how often do you need to inflate your tires?


1) Never a gel seat cover. They squirm around. The right seat for your butt and the style of bike you ride, along with proper cycling shorts is the best path towards comfort. 

2) Always proper cycling shorts with a chamois, no underwear. The chamois is padding, moisture wicking, and has no seams to irritate "the bits". Underwear between your skin and the chamois ruins the effectiveness of the latter two. 

3a) With innertubes, for recreational/pleasure riders on a hybrid or mtb, topping up the tires once per week, every two weeks at the outside is typical and normal. Road bikes at 100psi top up before every ride. Serious MTB riders will adjust pressure based on the conditions, so possibly every ride.

3b) With tubeless.... inflate before each and every ride. Tubeless with sealant is a leakier system than a traditional tube&tire, but there are performance benefits that may be worth it to some riders. Most of my riding is tubeless.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Verne said:


> @Paul M Should've let me know you were hitting the FCV last night. I wasn't busy and would've popped by to meet up and cheer you on.
> 
> 
> I'd have even worn lycra just because it's acceptable there.


It wasn't planned, and timing was very unknown. I niw plan/hope to ride FCV most Tuesday evenings until the end of the year.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Paul M said:


> 1) Never a gel seat cover. They squirm around. The right seat for your butt and the style of bike you ride, along with proper cycling shorts is the best path towards comfort.
> 
> 2) Always proper cycling shorts with a chamois, no underwear. The chamois is padding, moisture wicking, and has no seams to irritate "the bits". Underwear between your skin and the chamois ruins the effectiveness of the latter two.
> 
> ...


^^^ This is the way.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Paul M said:


> 1) Never a gel seat cover. They squirm around. The right seat for your butt and the style of bike you ride, along with proper cycling shorts is the best path towards comfort.
> 
> 2) Always proper cycling shorts with a chamois, no underwear. The chamois is padding, moisture wicking, and has no seams to irritate "the bits". Underwear between your skin and the chamois ruins the effectiveness of the latter two.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the detailed response!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

If you recall, there was a clunk in the shock on the RM Thunderbolt I just purchased. I sent it to S4 Suspension in PQ for a rebuild estimate and got a response yesterday. $203.39 to rebuild it versus $653 for a new one. I looked at a few used ones on Pinkbike, and each was over the rebuild price. S4 gets pretty good reviews and I just recently used them for a seal kit. I had never heard of them until @ZeroGravity told me about them through his son in an earlier request here. Great company so far to deal with and I really look forward to a refreshed new like rebuild. They answer any general question through a "contact us" type message on their site. Customer service to me is worth paying for. Even if it cost more than the quote to rebuild it, I would still use them based on how they treated me BEFORE I was a customer. Thanks again to @ZeroGravity to directing me their way. Just too bad they weren't a little more local than St Jerome PQ or out in BC.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Looking at my daughter's bike, her front end is really slammed, compared to mine behind hers. She's somewhat younger than I am but mine's closer than I thought. 










On another note I had surgery yesterday, 6 wks. off the bike, after 2.5 yrs off. Oh well, like I said it'll be better but probably next year. Always next year country no?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

When you FINALLY get out for a nice long trail ride. Local lake named Fanshawe Lake has 20-23kms of trail around it. Made it my first long ride offroad since the accident. Was an awesome ride. Made it around without any troubles at all. Even did some advanced side trails (known as black diamond) and made everything I went at. Can't wait for another long ride. Raining now, and supposed to tomorrow, so not for a couple days now. It was foggy and moist in the morning, so the dust off the trail and tires stuck to the bike like powder coating. I gave it a cleaning in the "man" bathroom. It's the one of our 2 my wife doesn't use much, but felt the need to decorate it how she wants. HAHAHA. Good thing, because bathing the bike in HER bathroom would've been deadly.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Fortunately we have a dog bath in the furnace room but I haven't had a bike in there yet.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@WCGill No time like the present, what with CX season coming. That means MUD!!! Sand and MUD. Did I mention MUD?!?


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Rode my single speed in to work today. The is the one I use most often for commuting and always when I plan to be locking up outside.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Fixie?


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

MetalTele79 said:


> Rode my single speed in to work today. The is the one I use most often for commuting and always when I plan to be locking up outside.
> 
> View attachment 437786


Much better picture this time. I shall return the points you forfeited with the BMC picture.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

How fricking tall are you?!!?

I love me a SS MTB. That a fixie with a flip flop hub?


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

It has a flip flop hub but I always ride single speed. I'm not tall, only 5'11".


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Diagnostic help please.

I was having trouble with a couple of gears when downshifting, in one case it was just delayed, in the other it would just hang in between gears. So I spent a half hour adjusting the limit screws of both front and back derailleurs and it now shifts smoothly on all the gears I use. It's a 27 speed bike but I only use about 5 of them. Most of my time is on the big front sprocket and 5,6,7,and 8 on the rear. I very occasionally shift to the middle front sprocket for steeper inclines.

So everything works great as long as I'm sitting but if I stand to power up a hill (power being relative at my age) I've started hearing a "clunk" that sounds like it's coming from the drivetrain, possibly the front sprocket area, on every revolution. 

All I've done is tweak the lmit screws and it wasn't happening prior to this.

Any ideas on where I could start looking? I can't replicate it on the stand of course.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Sounds like simple cable stretch. The adjusters screws are to limit the travel of the derailleur. It shouldn't make up for gear issues unless you are at the very end each direction. There is either a barrel adjuster on the rear derailleur or the shifter itself. You turn that to fine tune the shifting.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Verne said:


> Sounds like simple cable stretch. The adjusters screws are to limit the travel of the derailleur. It shouldn't make up for gear issues unless you are at the very end each direction. There is either a barrel adjuster on the rear derailleur or the shifter itself. You turn that to fine tune the shifting.


Yep I did that. I actually have barrel connectors on both ends. Shifting is now seamless, it's the "thunk", or "click" that I'm wondering about  It only happens when I put all of my weight on the crank. It could be something completely unrelated to my messing with the limit screws and barrel adjusters. It would be a strange coincidence if the two aren't related though.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

A quick youtube search is pointing me to the bottom bracket. I'll give it a look and report back!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like I'll need to take it in. I swapped the pedals and still hear it. Tightened everything I could to spec, including the crank and still heard it. I was then able to replicate it at a stand still by putting most of my weight on one pedal and got the creak. Continual bouncing on that same side produced no further creaks. Switching to the other pedal I got the same thing, 1 creak and then silence. So I'm guessing I have a bearing problem inside the bottom bracket. When riding I'm simply "rocking" the bearing from side to side hence the creaks every time I shift my weight.

That's my theory anyway, it will be interesting to see what the Trek guy figures out.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Looks like I'll need to take it in. I swapped the pedals and still hear it. Tightened everything I could to spec, including the crank and still heard it. I was then able to replicate it at a stand still by putting most of my weight on one pedal and got the creak. Continual bouncing on that same side produced no further creaks. Switching to the other pedal I got the same thing, 1 creak and then silence. So I'm guessing I have a bearing problem inside the bottom bracket. When riding I'm simply "rocking" the bearing from side to side hence the creaks every time I shift my weight.
> 
> That's my theory anyway, it will be interesting to see what the Trek guy figures out.


Bottom bracket creaks are the worst and are highly dependent on the type, press or threaded, cup material and frame material. A threaded BB creak usually in an aluminum frame often is cured by removing the BB, cleaning the threads of the cups and bracket and applying liberal amounts of grease to reinstall. Press fit creaks are simply a lost cause and not much you can do about them.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't find any info on the bottom bracket other than "sealed cartridge". Crankset is a Shimano Acera FC M371. 2018 Trek FX-3. Hopefully it's an easy rebuild or a cheap replacement. "If" that's the problem of course.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

davetcan said:


> I can't find any info on the bottom bracket other than "sealed cartridge". Crankset is a Shimano Acera FC M371. 2018 Trek FX-3. Hopefully it's an easy rebuild or a cheap replacement. "If" that's the problem of course.


That's going to be a standard square taper bottom bracket. Typically under $30 for the part, about the same for labour.

SOP is to remove the crank arms and spin the bb axle by hand. If it feels smooth, then tightening the cups is 99 44/100% the cure. If it's crunchy or similar to spin by hand, time for a new bb. IMNSHO, it is all but impossible to feel crunchy bb bearings with the crank arms installed. 

I replace my BB every 7500 km or so.... once/year.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Dave, if you want, come by my place and I can check it out for you. Could be a very simple replacement. I've done plenty of work on bikes over the years. I just tore apart my Rockshox Pike just to grease the seals, oil the foam rings and add oil to the lowers. Not an amateur job, but a bottom bracket should be pretty simple. I should have all the tools as well.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

@davetcan I just looked it up. The original BB is a 68mm x 121.5 mm square taper.

The original is a VP branded unit. Shimano is typically a bit smoother, a bit longer lasting, for a bit more money.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Paul M said:


> That's going to be a standard square taper bottom bracket. Typically under $30 for the part, about the same for labour.
> 
> SOP is to remove the crank arms and spin the bb axle by hand. If it feels smooth, then tightening the cups is 99 44/100% the cure. If it's crunchy or similar to spin by hand, time for a new bb. IMNSHO, it is all but impossible to feel crunchy bb bearings with the crank arms installed.
> 
> I replace my BB every 7500 km or so.... once/year.


well I’ve got over 12,000 km on the bike as a minimum so it’s likely time.

Thanks for the offer Verne but the Trek tech is really good and he’ll turn it around overnight. They’re also surprisingly reasonable as far as shop work goes.

I was actually thinking of doing it myself but I’d like them to diagnose it first.

Thank you all for the feedback!!!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Today’s bike related shenanigans


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

ZeroGravity said:


> Today’s bike related shenanigans
> View attachment 438402


dafuq does your bike have circuits for?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Trainer go kaput?!? How does that style compare to smart or fluid trainers in general?? I've always wondered that. Especially with aluminum rims.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> dafuq does your bike have circuits for?


@Verne had it - bike trainer resistance unit from a STAC Halcyon (now 4iiii Fliiight). Runs off a 7V battery that is charged off of USB. Somewhere in shuffling crap around I managed to break the USB connector of the board, although it looks like cold solder joints are to blame. Someone in another forum offered up the control board because the actuator arm broke. It’s been sitting in the project pile for a while.

Today no. 1 son asked if he could use it this winter so I finally got off my butt and switched over the main board. Not a huge job but had to remove actuators with tiny ribbon cables covered in hot glue and swap magnetic sensor and power cables. Works but seems a bit finicky about starting up but can use the 4iiii app to connect and open and close the arms so it is functional. Going to let the battery fully charge before seeing about that.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> Trainer go kaput?!? How does that style compare to smart or fluid trainers in general?? I've always wondered that. Especially with aluminum rims.


You actually can’t have any steel in the rims or the magnets will clamp down. It works because the eddy currents created by the Al rims passing through the magnetic field also creates drag forces. The closer the magnets, the greater the eddy currents, the greater the drag. Somehow they worked out the math to control the distances and work out the power output. Cool stuff in theory.

The biggest advantage is that it is insanely quiet because there is no contact, you only hear your drivetrain and no mess from tire wear. Road feel is questionable because the wheel inertia is provided by a janky set of weights you put in the spokes. It’s not enough compared to most other trainers but it’s not bad. The 4iiii version is supposed to be better because the control loop runs at a much higher frequency and they have tuned it better. Overall, probably no better than a decent wheel-on trainer just way quieter. A wheel-off trainer is probably better for the most part but this was pretty cheap.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

It's getting time to get ready for indoor cycling season. I've started a Zwift Club. We had our first ride today. Zwift Club doesn't yet allow rubber-banding the way Zwift Meetups does, so it's pay attention or get dropped.

I didn't pay attention, ergo, I was dropped. 

Once we're fully into Zwift season, I will be leading three Zwift Club rides/week.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I am looking at getting a new fan for this year. My old pedestal fan didn't cut it last year. May go with a blower type or 18" angled floor fan. Maybe 2 smaller ones pointing slightly differently. The pedestal had to be in the absolute perfect spot for it to work properly in cooling, otherwise it was more like a slight side breeze. It really sucked. Hoping there is a sale somewhere this month since cooling isn't as high on people's priority lists now.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

This was $165.00 last year. I have 2. They move a lot of air, and are quite silent. The remote doesn't come with batteries, cheap bastards.









Rowenta VU5670 Turbo silence Stand Fan Oscillating Fan with Remote Control, Standing Fan, 5-speed, Silver : Amazon.ca: Home


Rowenta VU5670 Turbo silence Stand Fan Oscillating Fan with Remote Control, Standing Fan, 5-speed, Silver : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Verne said:


> I am looking at getting a new fan for this year. My old pedestal fan didn't cut it last year. May go with a blower type or 18" angled floor fan. Maybe 2 smaller ones pointing slightly differently. The pedestal had to be in the absolute perfect spot for it to work properly in cooling, otherwise it was more like a slight side breeze. It really sucked. Hoping there is a sale somewhere this month since cooling isn't as high on people's priority lists now.


A small blower from a furnace...usually have a fair sized squirrel cage, speed control, set up to a sensor that monitors your temperature, controlling the fan speed.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I am so not like most others. My basement is cool but not freezing (60-62F), I would ride with hoodie on for the first 10-15 minutes and then put a pedestal fan on low.I read so many posts about people riding with 2 or 3 Lasko type fans and still not enough for them


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Paul Running That is way way too advanced for me. I am the typical plug and play. There is one Wahoo fan that works that way though. Goes by reading your speed and/or heart rate and adjusts the fan speed accordingly.....but it's $410 and I won't be paying that. 

I've tried the pedestal fan and it didn't work well enough for me. it also blocks part of the TV and I can't see the video of the route. I am leaning toward a floor model or 2 that can blow upward at me. There are a couple industrial type 20" fans locally on marketplace for very little $$, but I think I'd buy new so I have that assurance and can replace it if it dies on me. I've had the Honeywell Turboforce suggested, as well as a Lasko blower fan. I'm not going to cheap out, but my budget is not too high either since I am still not back to work yet.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

A couple of Costco options

18" floor fan that tilts ($110) https://www.costco.ca/dewalt-18-in.-(45.72-cm)-floor-fan.product.100725726.html

and the ever popular Lasko ($90) https://www.costco.ca/lasko-super-fan-max-15-hp-air-mover---grey.product.100830104.html

I thought the last time through, I saw a "Lasko-like" fan in the store but it's not online


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

This is what I have on my wish list Amazon









Lasko U12104 High Velocity Pro Pivoting Utility Fan for Cooling, Ventilating, Exhausting, Drying, Job Site and Work Shop, Black 12104 : Amazon.ca: Home


Lasko U12104 High Velocity Pro Pivoting Utility Fan for Cooling, Ventilating, Exhausting, Drying, Job Site and Work Shop, Black 12104 : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca













Simple Deluxe 18 Inch 3-Speed High Velocity Heavy Duty Floor Fan for Industrial, Commercial, Residential, and Greenhouse Use, Black : Amazon.ca: Home


Simple Deluxe 18 Inch 3-Speed High Velocity Heavy Duty Floor Fan for Industrial, Commercial, Residential, and Greenhouse Use, Black : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca





Costco I have this





__





Loading…






www.costco.ca





https://www.costco.ca/.product.1469017.html (likely look at 2 of these)


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

That DeWalt gets some pretty horrible reviews. A lot of 1 star. The Lasko keeps going to "product not found"


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Zwifting tonight I got passed by 2022 Ironman World Championships silver medalist Lucy Charles-Barclay. I'm in pink.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Francis Cade?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

WCGill said:


> Francis Cade?


Yeah, the image was more so to show the ultimate cooling system and at the same time provide aerodynamic testing.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Paul Running It's that elusive tail wind that cyclists hear about, but don't get to experience. HAHAHA It's like no matter which way you turn on a bike, there's a headwind. Even the guy passing you on the other side of the road, going the opposite direction, has a headwind. Physics sucks!!!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Verne said:


> @Paul Running It's that elusive tail wind that cyclists hear about, but don't get to experience. HAHAHA It's like no matter which way you turn on a bike, there's a headwind. Even the guy passing you on the other side of the road, going the opposite direction, has a headwind. Physics sucks!!!!


If you got the time, I could try and explain this elusive phenomenon to you


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

How many really have the opportunity to feel the aerodynamic effects of a peloton?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Paul Running said:


> How many really have the opportunity to feel the aerodynamic effects of a peloton?


Anybody who races sanctioned events, or rides with more than a couple people. I MTB, so drafting for me is if I eat a gassy breakfast.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Verne said:


> @Paul Running It's that elusive tail wind that cyclists hear about, but don't get to experience. HAHAHA It's like no matter which way you turn on a bike, there's a headwind. Even the guy passing you on the other side of the road, going the opposite direction, has a headwind. Physics sucks!!!!


That happens on the golf course too. “If I’m teeing off into a gale force wind on this hole, I must eventually have it at my back and get a 450 foot drive!” 
Nope. Seems you’re always teeing into the wind.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Techie time guys. 

I want to replace the 34T on my Thunderbolt. It's a 1x11 and has an 11-42 cassette and it is pretty tough climbing overall on a long ride. I am looking at swapping the 34T with a 28T and giving the old body a break and reducing the ratio as well. Now.......techie time..........oval or round?! I am thinking oval possibly due to some videos, but those videos could be sponsored. Any input from you guys on this swap? 

I used to ride the early version of oval rings way back in the 80s and early 90s when they were "a thing". Bio-pace was the wording back then and were quickly replaced with round. Maybe they had the science wrong the first time.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Paul M said:


> Ima just gonna say it..... there is no reason to put off an e-bike purchase. You still have to pedal to move the bike, you just get some help to let you go a little farther, a little faster.
> 
> A few years ago I had a Trek Powefly 7FS, it let me ride MTB trails in my 50's that I struggled with in my 20's. The e-bike just makes your cycling world a little bigger. Somebody made me an offer I couldn't refuse, so I sold it.
> 
> ...


I got myself a pedal assist. Yep, and I’m damn proud of it. I was reluctant because I saw it as the end of me being physically capable enough to ride. The hard reality, it is! I have femoral neuropathy that no doctor or specialist can seem to figure out the root cause of. So my pride has gotten me fat! Like, really. Pre injury I was 195, active, fit and strong. Post, I’m 230, weak and sloth! I can’t find an exercise that doesn’t inflame the nerve. I just don’t have the capability to build that thigh muscle.
So I bought the pedal assist and we did 30+ kms on Thanksgiving Monday. I’d be lucky to do 10km on my regular bike. I ride it like normal on flats and small inclines using the 8 (mechanical) gears (single derailer), but then I engage the assist on bigger hills. I use it a little more near the end of the ride to stave off fatigue but in reality, I’m constantly peddling. It’s a bike! It can go without effort, but I don’t se that function.
My legs are moving, my heart rate is up and I’m exchanging air through my lungs. 

Anyway, a wise man recently told me “the right bike is the one that gets you riding”.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> Techie time guys.
> 
> I want to replace the 34T on my Thunderbolt. It's a 1x11 and has an 11-42 cassette and it is pretty tough climbing overall on a long ride. I am looking at swapping the 34T with a 28T and giving the old body a break and reducing the ratio as well. Now.......techie time..........oval or round?! I am thinking oval possibly due to some videos, but those videos could be sponsored. Any input from you guys on this swap?
> 
> I used to ride the early version of oval rings way back in the 80s and early 90s when they were "a thing". Bio-pace was the wording back then and were quickly replaced with round. Maybe they had the science wrong the first time.


Can’t help, but often wondered if oval rings like Absolute Blacks are beneficial or not, remembering the good old days of Shimano Bio-Pace


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@SWLABR Glad you aren't so reluctant that you haven't owned it and realized that riding the couch won't get you very far at all. Glad to see you back on a bike. Now get some studded tires and keep that thing going year round!!!!!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Verne said:


> @SWLABR Glad you aren't so reluctant that you haven't owned it and realized that riding the couch won't get you very far at all. Glad to see you back on a bike. Now get some studded tires and keep that thing going year round!!!!!


Easy now. I never rode all year even in my best years. Ha, ha…


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I commuted by bike for 1.5yrs straight. Even in the worst winter weather. Great money saving, but man does it kill the love for the sport itself.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> I got myself a pedal assist. Yep, and I’m damn proud of it. I was reluctant because I saw it as the end of me being physically capable enough to ride. The hard reality, it is! I have femoral neuropathy that no doctor or specialist can seem to figure out the root cause of. So my pride has gotten me fat! Like, really. Pre injury I was 195, active, fit and strong. Post, I’m 230, weak and sloth! I can’t find an exercise that doesn’t inflame the nerve. I just don’t have the capability to build that thigh muscle.
> So I bought the pedal assist and we did 30+ kms on Thanksgiving Monday. I’d be lucky to do 10km on my regular bike. I ride it like normal on flats and small inclines using the 8 (mechanical) gears (single derailer), but then I engage the assist on bigger hills. I use it a little more near the end of the ride to stave off fatigue but in reality, I’m constantly peddling. It’s a bike! It can go without effort, but I don’t se that function.
> My legs are moving, my heart rate is up and I’m exchanging air through my lungs.
> 
> Anyway, a wise man recently told me “the right bike is the one that gets you riding”.


Good for you man!! No shame in cheating, that is how some of the greatest got where they are. Especially in riding!!

You sound pretty excited about it so that means it will probably stick and that means it was definitely the right choice!


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

SWLABR said:


> I got myself a pedal assist. Yep, and I’m damn proud of it. I was reluctant because I saw it as the end of me being physically capable enough to ride. The hard reality, it is! I have femoral neuropathy that no doctor or specialist can seem to figure out the root cause of. So my pride has gotten me fat! Like, really. Pre injury I was 195, active, fit and strong. Post, I’m 230, weak and sloth! I can’t find an exercise that doesn’t inflame the nerve. I just don’t have the capability to build that thigh muscle.
> So I bought the pedal assist and we did 30+ kms on Thanksgiving Monday. I’d be lucky to do 10km on my regular bike. I ride it like normal on flats and small inclines using the 8 (mechanical) gears (single derailer), but then I engage the assist on bigger hills. I use it a little more near the end of the ride to stave off fatigue but in reality, I’m constantly peddling. It’s a bike! It can go without effort, but I don’t se that function.
> My legs are moving, my heart rate is up and I’m exchanging air through my lungs.
> 
> Anyway, a wise man recently told me “the right bike is the one that gets you riding”.


People that shit on eMTB are generally ignorant. The pedal assist is not gonna navigate that rock garden or pick the right line on a descent. It just lets folks go longer or helps them get into the sport (mind you they’re wicked pricey so I don’t know if that argument holds water).


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Verne said:


> Techie time guys.
> 
> I want to replace the 34T on my Thunderbolt. It's a 1x11 and has an 11-42 cassette and it is pretty tough climbing overall on a long ride. I am looking at swapping the 34T with a 28T and giving the old body a break and reducing the ratio as well. Now.......techie time..........oval or round?! I am thinking oval possibly due to some videos, but those videos could be sponsored. Any input from you guys on this swap?
> 
> I used to ride the early version of oval rings way back in the 80s and early 90s when they were "a thing". Bio-pace was the wording back then and were quickly replaced with round. Maybe they had the science wrong the first time.


34t on a Thunderbolt is madness!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

jimmythegeek said:


> 34t on a Thunderbolt is madness!


That's factory. I understand it's 27.5 so a bigger ring makes more sense than 29" would, but not everybody is Nino Schurter.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Verne said:


> That's factory. I understand it's 27.5 so a bigger ring makes more sense than 29" would, but not everybody is Nino Schurter.


Oh I assumed it was factory. Is the Thunderbolt an XC bike now? Even Nino might struggle to push a 34 on that rig. I’m sure you have a manufacturer in mind but if not, Blackspire rings are awesome. They make round and oval and they make them in Canada. Everything from modern stuff to replacement rings for those M96X XTR cranks that are obsolete/use a ridiculous proprietary BCD.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

jimmythegeek said:


> Oh I assumed it was factory. Is the Thunderbolt an XC bike now? Even Nino might struggle to push a 34 on that rig. I’m sure you have a manufacturer in mind but if not, Blackspire rings are awesome. They make round and oval and they make them in Canada. Everything from modern stuff to replacement rings for those M96X XTR cranks that are obsolete/use a ridiculous proprietary BCD.


I wasn't being picky, but I did end up finding a SRAM 28T round for surprisingly little on Amazon. The smallest oval I could find was a 32T, and that's not worth the cost and hassle. It's an XD hub body, so even finding a 12-50/51 was costly. So many non micro spline cassettes, but so few XD that aren't $300+. I think for ease of changing the ring(s) next year, I may just get a 2nd crank and put a 32T on it. I'm not a weight weinie, so not overly concerned with grams here and there.

I don't downhill, so the Tbolt is 100% a CX ride. I do a 6hr race in Sept, so it's not even an "enduro" bike more than once a year.

My Scale 950 has the Shimano odd pattern on it. Not square spacing, more like a bow tie. Glad that bike is geared accordingly. 12-51 with 32T. Proprietary stuff can really suck when swapping parts.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Verne said:


> I wasn't being picky, but I did end up finding a SRAM 28T round for surprisingly little on Amazon. The smallest oval I could find was a 32T, and that's not worth the cost and hassle. It's an XD hub body, so even finding a 12-50/51 was costly. So many non micro spline cassettes, but so few XD that aren't $300+. I think for ease of changing the ring(s) next year, I may just get a 2nd crank and put a 32T on it. I'm not a weight weinie, so not overly concerned with grams here and there.
> 
> I don't downhill, so the Tbolt is 100% a CX ride. I do a 6hr race in Sept, so it's not even an "enduro" bike more than once a year.


XD cassettes and Sram’s Eagle stuff in general seem like a racket. At least Shimano had the decency to let other manufacturers like Hope and I9 make equally/more expensive versions of the Microspline…wait…that’s kind of a racket too…

I’m glad we’re both of the opinion that whatever bike we ride in a particular situation is that kind of bike! I hate hearing “you can’t do X on Y”. Obviously, there are situations where it’s true (my rigid Kona Unit would be a non-starter on a World Cup DH course) but a lot of the “quiver of bikes” culture seems to be driven more by what companies are manufacturing rather than what is needed


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I had a 2014 Kona Unit and kept it SS. 32 x 18. Sounds funny talking about reducing a multi gear ratio when I am of the camp of "weirdos" who love SS. Granted, I sold it a couple years ago, but I will ALWAYS love a SS. Sooooooo simple.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

We're seeing the opposite trend in the shop where I work. A lot of folks focus on the word "trail" in rail trail. The insist they need an MTB. The 1x bikes tend to come with gearing that'll climb the side of the CN tower. There are no hills like that on rail trails. Combine that with a very low cadence, (65-75rpm), and they spin out. (FWIW) I tend to ride 95 rpm. I'm actually working on lower cadence, stronger legs, but that takes time.

When we can, we'll fit the biggest 1x chainring that will fit the bike. We've retrofitted a lot of 2x and 3x cranksets onto bikes that originally sell as 1x. They want "faster gears." At the same time we're adding riser bars and stem risers to get them more upright. But there is no way they will look at a hybrid or a dual sport..... they are riding _trails!_

We try, but it's really hard sometimes to get folks to understand they are buying the wrong style of bike.

Not you @Verne ... you know what you are doing!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

That’s funny, by their nature and design intent, railbeds are almost always (except mountainous areas) a couple of percent because that’s all trains can usually handle.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I live in Brantford, which is on the Grand River, which drains into Lake Erie. We have a great rail trail that goes to Hamilton, which is on Lake Ontario. The difference between Lake Erie and Lake Ontario is Niagara Falls. 

Understanding this helps explain why the ride back from Hamilton to Brantford is much more work.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Rough day on the bike(s) today.

I left the house for work this morning on my single speed and about 2km from my house I ran over a brick that was sitting in the curb lane. Instantly blew both tires.

Walked the bike home and grabbed my BMC road bike which I haven't ridden since I had it in for a tune up last month. The damn thing will not shift to the big front ring 🤬. Not very happy about the crap tune up and will be visiting the store on my way home to have a talk with the owner.

Went home and grabbed my last bike which finally got me to work. Good thing I have 3 bikes


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You're a brave man riding on the streets of TO! I thought you were in London for some reason, which would probably be less safe.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Well.... today was my turn. I crashed at the velodrome. Currently waiting for stitches in my chin.

Shorts and jersey melted from the slide. Shoes are well scuffed up. Still serviceable, but no longer looking like new. 

They needed putty to fix the gouges in the track, and a mop to clean up the blood.

Pictures to follow.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul M said:


> Well.... today was my turn. I crashed at the velodrome. Currently waiting for stitches in my chin.
> 
> Shorts and jersey melted from the slide. Shoes are well scuffed up. Still serviceable, but no longer looking like new.
> 
> ...


Oh no buddy!!!

Hope you pull through (I am sure you will) and just think you can lie and say you got the scar in "the war". Just never mention which one or how.

Wishing the best.

As an aside, this is why I do not advocate for unnecessary physical activity. Lethargy is safety


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Let's hope you heal quickly!

I "almost" came off today but got away with a scraped and badly bruised ankle from the pedal. It was a close call though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul M said:


> Well.... today was my turn. I crashed at the velodrome. Currently waiting for stitches in my chin.
> 
> Shorts and jersey melted from the slide. Shoes are well scuffed up. Still serviceable, but no longer looking like new.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that you had this accident! 
"Chin skin" should heal reasonably quickly and without complications. 
I'm just hoping you don't wake up tomorrow morning with any other "new" aches and pains.

Rest and drink lots of fluids (I hear that all the time so it must be good for you).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

By most of your standards, my bikes are real beaters, but they’re all I’ve got. For now, they’re stored for the winter because between the rotator cuff and left hand tendinitis, I’m taking the balance of the year off. Walking will have to do…well, that and the gym if I don’t hurt myself there too. Spring can’t come soon enough.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

greco said:


> So sorry to hear that you had this accident!
> "Chin skin" should heal reasonably quickly and without complications.
> I'm just hoping you don't wake up tomorrow morning with any other "new" aches and pains.
> 
> Rest and drink lots of fluids (I hear that all the time so it must be good for you).


I'm still waiting at BGH. The other aches and pains are starting to show up.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Shee-it! I hope it's tolerable, tough one.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Paul M Sorry to hear you had that bad of a crash. Fixed gear doesn't give much in the way of correction when it's happening. This is more or less why I gave up track cycling. Hope you mend well and fast. All the best good sir. You need a couple belts of 99 whisky to help out now.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

44 km/h to zero in turn 4.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Paul M said:


> View attachment 444378
> 
> View attachment 444377
> 
> ...


Looks like your Frankenstein costume will be spectacular this year! Sorry to hear about the crash and I hope it start to feel better soon. 

High speed crashes are no fun. About a decade ago I went straight into the side of a car who made a sudden turn in front of me. I spent a week in the hospital with a few minor fractures and a collapsed lung. Just last year my father had 2 crashes using his electric assist bike. In one he was unconscious for about 15 minutes while a moving truck driver who caused the accident took off and bystanders weren't able to get a call through to 911 for assistance. Gotta love cycling in Toronto 😵


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul M said:


> View attachment 444378
> 
> View attachment 444377
> 
> ...


Just so you know, I hurt just looking at that. 

On a positive note, your hands are ok and that is what the guitar gods require. 

Heal up man. I'm with @MetalTele79 though, rock that Frankenstein look. You picked the right time of year.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Paul M said:


> View attachment 444378
> 
> View attachment 444377
> 
> ...


Chicks dig scars


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

A chance to try out a goatee.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Paul Running said:


> A chance to try out a goatee.


I'm thinking of trying a vandyke.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m impatiently waiting for the cold weather. I’m itching to get on my skis and trying out the trails for a good old day trip .
> 
> I will soon be doing some riding on the hills 😂 then I’ll be ready for ski season.


*Who else is ready for ski season?*

Fixed it for you Silver. Too bad PEI is so doggone flat.


----------



## Nash Bash (4 mo ago)

Paul M said:


> Well.... today was my turn. I crashed at the velodrome. Currently waiting for stitches in my chin.
> 
> Shorts and jersey melted from the slide. Shoes are well scuffed up. Still serviceable, but no longer looking like new.
> 
> ...


I'm a biker too. So sorry for the accident. Get well soon.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Paul, as a matter of interest how fast are you going in the Velodrome? Also, what caused the crash?


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Paul, as a matter of interest how fast are you going in the Velodrome? Also, what caused the crash?


Typically I average 35-ish km/h for a solid and steady hour of riding. My fastest 40km on the road is 1 hour, 10 minutes. On the track my best 40km time is 1:05.

44.7 km/h when I _hit_ the wall. That's how I tell it. 44.7 km/h when I _brushed_ the wall. That's closer to the truth. Don't let facts get in the way of a good story. 

I was going for a flying lap on a clear track, trying to set a PR for a fastest lap. I was on the "getting up to speed" lap, in the middle of turn 3/4. The idea is to be high on the track coming out of turn 4, and use the slope to get up to speed as you hit the apex on turn one start/finish line for the flying lap. I was too high on the track, and I clipped the corner/edge of the track and the wall. The bars hit the wall, and I hit the deck. I didn't make it to the start line, let alone the finish line. My shoes, jersey and bibs melted from the slide. I have a lovely combination burn/bruise. The bike is fine, thanks for asking.

Root cause? I should have been paying better attention to the rider on the bike ahead of the one behind me.

Looking at my Garmin data after, I was under-geared for what I wanted to do. I was hoping for a 55km/h+ lap, but was already at a 115 cadence. I should have about 10% more gear next time.

My bikes all have names. The track bike is a Fuji. I named it Lauren, after hip-hop superstar Lauren Hill. Of The Fugees. Geddit? I kill me.

I have now renamed my bike. I rode too high, melted, and fell back to earth. 

The Fuji is now called Icarus.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul M said:


> The bike is fine, thanks for asking.


LOL

You crack me up man. I am glad to hear we have moved into "Good spirited" about it now that all of the pain has been revealed. 

I have spent considerable time now trying to sort out what exactly you mean by the rider ahead of the one behind you and the best I can come up with is you mean you, but I do like a mystery.

Heal well and go back to doing crazy shit for a thrill man. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Paul M You clipped the wall at the top of a corner?!? You were REALLY high on the track to do that at the FCV. The angle makes it hard to get up there and maintain it. That is the WORST spot to crash. Your crash (albeit very unfortunate) makes more sense now. If you'd crashed at the bottom of the track after coming down off the top of the corner, you'd have hit 50kph and the outcome may have actually been better. The slide down the corner was what melted you kit. I don't remember the exact angle, but it's like 60* +/- 

Broken bones are not unfamiliar to the FCV. You, in a way, are lucky that it was your chin with stitches. A buddy of mine got in a tangle with another rider and dislocated his shoulder on the straight.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

@Verne 

The red stripe on the white wall is from my bar tape. They had to use wood putty on the track.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

WOW

I never realized the angle those things were on. That is crazy. I think perhaps I no longer feel bad for you and now instead will just count you very lucky my man.

That is getting really close to just a vertical wall.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> That is getting really close to just a vertical wall.


That's referred to as the wall of death...usually ridden on a motorcycle and popular at carnivals.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> WOW
> 
> I never realized the angle those things were on. That is crazy. I think perhaps I no longer feel bad for you and now instead will just count you very lucky my man.
> 
> That is getting really close to just a vertical wall.


Don't feel bad for me. Feel bad for my wife. She married the idiot that is going back on Tuesday to try again.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul M said:


> Don't feel bad for me. Feel bad for my wife. She married the idiot that is going back on Tuesday to try again.


You never did get that PR ride in man, cannot stop now.

How does one get started on this giant wall and not just fall over??


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Biff Box makes a few bicycle related guitar pedals.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That wall is insane, I had no idea they were that extreme.


Paul M said:


> @Verne
> 
> The red stripe on the white wall is from my bar tape. They had to use wood putty on the track.
> 
> ...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

You can't walk up the corners at the FCV. You can try, but you better have a good long run up. It is literally about 60* angle. You don't really notice it when you're riding around the track at 40kph+ each lap. If you ride up for a flying lap, you can get great speed built up very quickly. There are risks......as Paul M has experienced and brought to your attention. Velodrome riding is a whole other level of cycling. Fixed gear and no brakes, short wheelbase, and light bikes. When you are at speed and enter the corner, it's a G force experience being pushed downward on your bike as you are whipped very quickly to the left. It is something that any serious rider needs to try. You can take Track 1 lessons and then go from there. Or just go for Track 1 and enjoy having tried riding the FCV famous walls.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

@Verne 

I'm kinda proud of my Red Stripe on the wall. It's not unlike all the stripes at Talladega. 

They repainted the track a year or so ago for some television filming, but before they did, there was a skid mark in turn 1 made by Gord Singleton .

I'm in good company.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Didn't they paint it for Rick Mercer or a national event?? I'd be proud of your permanency at the FCV as well. Blood washes off, paint stays FOREVER!!! muaaaaaaahahahaha


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Verne said:


> Didn't they paint it for Rick Mercer or a national event?? I'd be proud of your permanency at the FCV as well. Blood washes off, paint stays FOREVER!!! muaaaaaaahahahaha


In fact, when they filmed Rick Mercer's segment at FCV, it was my boss that took him around on the tandem. Rick said itcwas scarier than flying with the Snowbirds or in a CF-18.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> View attachment 444378
> 
> View attachment 444377
> 
> ...



Ouch-ka freaking bibble!


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Here's the bruise yesterday. D'yer think @Milkman can make me an Amandacaster to match?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

With indoor season upon us I'm looking to buy a spin bike. What are the minimum requirements necessary if I want to transmit data to cycle apps like Zwift. If i buy a bare bones bike can I also buy add on gear to enable connection. So far I'm looking at a Schwinn IC4 and HMC 5008. Both are around $900. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Check through here and make sure anything you are considering is compatible with Zwift, if that's the platform you'll be choosing.





__





Loading…






support.zwift.com


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul M said:


> She married the idiot that is going back on Tuesday to try again.


Two questions....

Are you still married and more importantly did you get back?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

An option is a smart trainer. Wheel on is less expensive but it's accuracy is a bit off the wheel off style. I use a Kinetic rock n roll with a smart unit. It'd cost you about the same as a spin bike, but you use your own bike.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a tacx blue but for some reason I just don’t like riding my road bike indoors. I can’t explain it but I’d be more inclined to use a purpose built spin bike.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

davetcan said:


> I have a tacx blue but for some reason I just don’t like riding my road bike indoors. I can’t explain it but I’d be more inclined to use a purpose built spin bike.


Same, I've done thousands of hours on a Keiser, so I have one. I find kinetic trainers awfully hard to get along with as I was very late to the game and I don't want to wear out my drivetrain. Was at a riding buddy's place a few days ago and he has a smart trainer, no bike needed. $$$!


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> Two questions....
> 
> Are you still married and more importantly did you get back?


Yes and no. I took a nap Tuesday afternoon that went long. I took out my own stitches yesterday, and have dropped the Polysporin Triple + Pain Relief for Aloe and vitamin E cream.

I have been riding outside 3x this week. 

The bruises are sweetening up nicely, however.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

davetcan said:


> With indoor season upon us I'm looking to buy a spin bike. What are the minimum requirements necessary if I want to transmit data to cycle apps like Zwift. If i buy a bare bones bike can I also buy add on gear to enable connection. So far I'm looking at a Schwinn IC4 and HMC 5008. Both are around $900. Any other recommendations?


The best experience in Zwift is with a controllable trainer. That allows Zwift to adjust the load in real time. It makes the hills feel like hills. It allows for contolled, power-based workouts. The main data you need to send is power. If you don't have that, Zwift can approximate power based on wheel speed and knowing the trainer you have, assuming the trainer is in the zwift database. Whether your trainer communicates with Zwift via ANT+ or Bluetooth depends on the platform you use to run the game. I use AppleTV, everything is bluetooth. 

The best thing I did with my trainer set up is getting a motion plate. I have the Saris MP-1, but there are cheaper and/or DIY options as well. That makes my own bike on a trainer waaaaaay more comfortable. 

I also use my road bike with a crankset power meter on rollers to ride in Zwift. Not controllable for resistance, but riding rollers is an awesome skillset. 

DC Rainmaker and GP lama are the two go-to bloggers to follow to stay up to date on cool bike tech.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@davetcan Or anybody really. Here's a one stop trainer setup for sale in London.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks cool but I’m limiting myself to $1k. Right now I’m looking at a Schwinn ic4 or a Bowflex c6. They’re essentially the same bike and come with Bluetooth. This will allow me to add power meters to the crank or pedal if I decide to go to that extreme. Both bikes also come with a 1 yr subscription to JRNY so I’ll get a flavour of online biking.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

After having just gotten back to work after the leg injury, riding was not happening. Tired and a bit sore and worn out by the time I got home. Being off 4.5mths will do that to you. I was able to ride during the last part of recovery (rehab being on the bike), I still wasn't going to get beck into working and then riding. I'd have been wiped right out. As I am ready to get back in the saddle even when back to work...EFFIN COVID!!!! I've looked online and the consensus is 10 days after covid is the best exercise stat time. I'm at 5 days and said "F*CK THAT", I hit the trainer today. 10km ride in 45mins. Not my best, but damn, it felt good. I'll pay for it because I KNOW I should've gone slower and stopped at 5, but nope!!! That shit ain't happening. 

Winter mode for the Scale 950 hard tail. I use MTB videos on Rouvy to keep me on the MTB and motivated. Today was some desert riding in Utah.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Verne said:


> After having just gotten back to work after the leg injury, riding was not happening. Tired and a bit sore and worn out by the time I got home. Being off 4.5mths will do that to you. I was able to ride during the last part of recovery (rehab being on the bike), I still wasn't going to get beck into working and then riding. I'd have been wiped right out. As I am ready to get back in the saddle even when back to work...EFFIN COVID!!!! I've looked online and the consensus is 10 days after covid is the best exercise stat time. I'm at 5 days and said "F*CK THAT", I hit the trainer today. 10km ride in 45mins. Not my best, but damn, it felt good. I'll pay for it because I KNOW I should've gone slower and stopped at 5, but nope!!! That shit ain't happening.
> 
> Winter mode for the Scale 950 hard tail. I use MTB videos on Rouvy to keep me on the MTB and motivated. Today was some desert riding in Utah.
> 
> View attachment 448103


Did you sort out your cooling fan issue?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Paul Running said:


> Did you sort out your cooling fan issue?


For the most part. I went with a box fan tilted back with nonslip rubber under it on the floor to keep it from sliding. The only downside is not being remote to up the fan speed. If I want more air, I have to pause for a minute and turn it up manually.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Not mine, but it's local. Great deal. The smart control is worth the asking alone. Plus, this one moves more realistically when standing and swaying the bike underneath you. Not what @davetcan is looking for, but if he could ride his own bike, it'd be perfect. Smart trainer with wheel on.









Kinetic Rock and Roll | Control Bike Smart Trainer | Other | London | Kijiji


didKinetic Rock and Roll | Control Bike Trainer Massive fly wheel. One of the best wheel-on trainers. Compatible with Zwift! Turn riser block and 29” tire included (used lightly for one season) Still selling for $600USD online Asking $400 obo




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

davetcan said:


> With indoor season upon us I'm looking to buy a spin bike.


Indoor season?? Just kidding, I know winter riding isn't for everyone. I ride all year- once the snow and ice really arrives I switch to studded tires. It's tons of fun in the winter.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Verne said:


> Not mine, but it's local. Great deal. The smart control is worth the asking alone. Plus, this one moves more realistically when standing and swaying the bike underneath you. Not what @davetcan is looking for, but if he could ride his own bike, it'd be perfect. Smart trainer with wheel on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went with a Bowflex C6, early Black Friday sale. I "think" I got it working with Wahoo RGT today, tomorrow will be the first test.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Indoor season?? Just kidding, I know winter riding isn't for everyone. I ride all year- once the snow and ice really arrives I switch to studded tires. It's tons of fun in the winter.
> 
> View attachment 448187


I'm a lot more careful after taking an over-the-bars header onto concrete last year. I don't mend as quickly as I used to


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I met the guy I bought my fat bike from yesterday to grab the studded winter tires off him. After fighting the damned things with the original tubes designed for 4.8" tires, I had one blow up literally in my face. It was full of sealant and sealant remnants. YUCK!!! I ordered two 26x4" tubes knowing they'd work better and be lighter. Still more fighting getting the bead to set all the way around. A couple low spots, or where the bead sunk into the rim. Let most of the air out, soap and water, reinflate to 40psi and watch that area of bead slowly slide into place. VICTORY!!! Now the bike is ready for winter...........but, am I ?!??! EEP!!!

Now he's offering me a pair of Rockshox Bluto for $100 less than his kijiji ad since I'm apparently buying up all his 26" fat bike stuff. Basically $400 for a Bluto. Hmmmmmmm............


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Almost like Motocross tires.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

So of course after thinking I wasn’t really into indoor riding anymore and giving my trainer to No 1. Son, I have regrets. With a diagnosis of arthritis in several joints, I have sold most of my weightlifting gear (another regret later??) and think maybe I actually do want to ride indoors again.

If anyone comes across a decent wheel-off direct drive trainer, preferably thru-axle compatible for maybe up to $700 ish, Ottawa to Kingston or Cornwall or maybe close to my son in The Annex part of Toronto let me know.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

There have been a few here in London last few weeks. I watch, though not buying. Still, 2hrs west of your son. They're out there, just have to be quick sometimes. Wahoo seem to be the most common up. I've seen one Tacx and it went quick.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> There have been a few here in London last few weeks. I watch, though not buying. Still, 2hrs west of your son. They're out there, just have to be quick sometimes. Wahoo seem to be the most common up. I've seen one Tacx and it went quick.


Tough time to decide to look, poor timing on my part. Here they are $900+ or non-smart units.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Direct drive, controllable, smart trainers are awesome. The Tacx Neo series is truly direct drive; others, (tacx flux, wahoo, saris, etc), have a belt drive between the cassette and the flywheel. 

I've been seeing folks buy used and bring them into the shop where I work to get things set up properly. Noisy belts are common, belt dressing from princess auto seems to solve it. Bearings seem to hold up well, we've only replaced a bearing in one trainer in the last 6 or 7 years.

Shop carefully..... there's a decent supply of used, just avoid the used and abused.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@ZeroGravity This just popped up in Collingwood. $500 and direct drive






Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> @ZeroGravity This just popped up in Collingwood. $500 and direct drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I had seen that but shipping is a deal breaker. Wish I was still travelling between Ottawa and Collingwood because there are a few deals come up there.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Found an Elite Zumo on FB Marketplace. Low-end of the wheel-off trainers but I'm not exactly busting out the watts anymore. Only thing is they guy didn't have the thru-axle adapters for it  so I have to use my CX bike for now. Elite isn't a popular brand here, the Zumo is a limited market product (originally made for Halford's Cycles in the UK) and the adapters were originally included, the replacements are quite difficult to find. Should have it on Zwift by this afternoon. I'll have to wait for my Costco cash back to come to get it set up on an Apple TV 4K

Update: a shakedown ride on Zwift this afternoon didn’t totally suck


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm just getting sorted for my last ride of the year. I've got a zwift meetup scheduled for 10:30pm to 12:30am. This'll be my 3rd year riding from one calendar to the next. 

Thanks to all that participated in this thread this year, and to the folks that joined the GC Strava group. We're all guitarded, but we're all more than _just_ guitarded. Whether it's cooking/baking/bbq, or home improvement tasks, or sportstalk, or healthcare...... there is _always_ always someone here with a valuable add to the conversation. 

Peace,

Paul


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

My goal is start riding tomorrow. It’s been a rough 6mths and it’s time to start steering my fate with handlebars. I hope to start logging some kms and push my name up the GC Strava list. May never reach #1 with you diehards and west coasters, but getting on the bike is a win for me. Happy new year all and happy miles!!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

With the return of hockey (and work) I didn’t get out as much this year as the previous two, but it’s nice to be part of a group with shared interests! Happy New Year!


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Verne said:


> My goal is start riding tomorrow. It’s been a rough 6mths and it’s time to start steering my fate with handlebars. I hope to start logging some kms and push my name up the GC Strava list. May never reach #1 with you diehards and west coasters, but getting on the bike is a win for me. Happy new year all and happy miles!!


@Verne ... I'll be at FCV on Tuesday the 3rd. 5pm to 7pm -ish.

Care to stop by?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Paul M said:


> @Verne ... I'll be at FCV on Tuesday the 3rd. 5pm to 7pm -ish.
> 
> Care to stop by?


Give me a reminder and good chance I will. I'm off this coming week as it is, so I'll have more time than usual.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I joined the GC Strava club. Guess I need to make rides public to get credit for them. Stuart Paynter on Zwift


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

ZeroGravity said:


> I joined the GC Strava club. Guess I need to make rides public to get credit for them. Stuart Paynter on Zwift


I just sent a follow request in zwift and strava.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> I joined the GC Strava club. Guess I need to make rides public to get credit for them. Stuart Paynter on Zwift


Sent a follow request on Strava - Dave T. 

I'm still considering Zwift, hate paying for stuff  I got a free JRNY 1 year membership when I bought my Bowflex C6. It's a nice looking app but no integration at all with Strava, despite what some of the advertising suggests. Odds are I'll cancel it and jump to Zwift for the remainder of the winter at least. I much prefer outdoor but I need to try and keep the weight off until then  

Great to join this group and lean on some of the much more experienced guys for help when needed. Cheers to you all !!!


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Sent a follow request on Strava - Dave T.
> 
> I'm still considering Zwift, hate paying for stuff  I got a free JRNY 1 year membership when I bought my Bowflex C6. It's a nice looking app but no integration at all with Strava, despite what some of the advertising suggests. Odds are I'll cancel it and jump to Zwift for the remainder of the winter at least. I much prefer outdoor but I need to try and keep the weight off until then
> 
> Great to join this group and lean on some of the much more experienced guys for help when needed. Cheers to you all !!!


Get what you can from zwift. First 25km is free. Then sign up and the first two weeks are free. _Then_ start with the credit card.

You can pause your zwift account when outdoor season starts, and resume again late fall, with no loss in data/history/etc.

The best thing for me on zwift is the meetups and club rides. I organize them, so I have to show up, otherwise I disappoint friends. It keeps me accountable. It's like having band practice at your house. You can't no-show 'cause the band is coming to you.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Are there many MTB rides on Zwift? Not a huge roadie. About 99% MTBer really. In a group my 1x12 would have some serious issues keeping up with the 2x12 road gearing. My beater road bike is still only a 2x8, so lagging behind is inevitable. Rouvy has MTB routes, so that works for me. Just wondering how far along Zwift has come in that respect.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Verne said:


> Are there many MTB rides on Zwift? Not a huge roadie. About 99% MTBer really. In a group my 1x12 would have some serious issues keeping up with the 2x12 road gearing. My beater road bike is still only a 2x8, so lagging behind is inevitable. Rouvy has MTB routes, so that works for me. Just wondering how far along Zwift has come in that respect.


Short answer.... 1 very short mtb route, and you need steering functionality engaged. Big hype when they released it, no further development.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> Are there many MTB rides on Zwift? Not a huge roadie. About 99% MTBer really. In a group my 1x12 would have some serious issues keeping up with the 2x12 road gearing. My beater road bike is still only a 2x8, so lagging behind is inevitable. Rouvy has MTB routes, so that works for me. Just wondering how far along Zwift has come in that respect.


I rode until now with an early 00’s 2x9 Giant so the 2x8 probably won’t hold you back. It’s probably something like 52/38 up front and 11-25 in back. That should give plenty because Zwift works off of W/kg then determines your speed based on surface and gradient. Old school gearing is most likely to hurt on climbs.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Get what you can from zwift. First 25km is free. Then sign up and the first two weeks are free. _Then_ start with the credit card.
> 
> You can pause your zwift account when outdoor season starts, and resume again late fall, with no loss in data/history/etc.
> 
> The best thing for me on zwift is the meetups and club rides. I organize them, so I have to show up, otherwise I disappoint friends. It keeps me accountable. It's like having band practice at your house. You can't no-show 'cause the band is coming to you.


Pretty sure I'll have no chance of keeping up, unless there's an old timers group cruising around. Worth a shot though.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Pretty sure I'll have no chance of keeping up, unless there's an old timers group cruising around. Worth a shot though.


That’s the thing that makes Zwift appealing. Your virtual game “speed” is not based on how fast you are actually going, instead it has its own formula based on power to weight ratio so for example your 2W/kg is equivalent to my 2W/kg regardless of actual power output and weights. It means riders of vastly different abilities can be equivalent in the game. In any case, you don’t have to ride with anyone if you don’t want or organized “meetups” can be set to keep all the participants together.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Signed up a few minutes ago and I'll do my maiden 24k tomorrow morning, if my stupid Rogers Internet is back up and running by then. It was out most of yesterday and all of today so far.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Signed up a few minutes ago and I'll do my maiden 24k tomorrow morning, if my stupid Rogers Internet is back up and running by then. It was out most of yesterday and all of today so far.


Zwift Insider maintains a list of all the available routes and a calendar of “guest worlds”. Make sure to look at both distance and elevation when you go to choose a route.









Complete Master List of All Zwift Course Routes


One list summarizing key info for all active Zwift routes.




zwiftinsider.com


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Ahhh man, still dark at 6:30.









Cyclist killed in early morning crash on area road


Read the latest breaking news & headlines from London, Ontario. The London Free Press covers all local updates and events in and around the city.




lfpress.com


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That stretch of Wellington Road has a very bad history of accidents.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

This is why I sold my good road bike. Cindy got stressed every time I'd leave the house on it. The drivers around here are brutal. You know the drivers who are cyclists as they're far more patient and give loads of room when passing, then there are the impatient and literally would rather run you off the road than lose a few seconds. I don't know the particulars of this incident, but the damage to that car says it was at least at speed regardless of conditions, and the area of damage suggests that driver did not move over. Straight into the rear wheel. I am waiting to hear more details. I have good friends who ride early because of the lower traffic volume. A couple live out that way. Fingers crossed. Still a tragedy for all involved.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Still trying to find my way around Zwift, so far I've done the free 25km 3 times, likely due to my internet connection cutting in and out all the courtesy of Rogers. It "seems" to be fixed now so hopefully things will improve. I did the initial 10 km introduction run again today (3rd time) and then moved on to one of the challenges, which I got halfway through before my wife called me. When I checked Strava all that uploaded was the half ride, LOL. 

All of that aside the app seems superior to Wahoo and my bike syncs much better with it.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

So..... tonight on Zwift I got a "Ride On!" from internet sensation GPLama, aka Shane Miller from Australia. This is almost as exciting as the drum stick I got from the drummer for The Spoons when they played my highschool in the mid 80's.

It's ok for all y'all to be jealous.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Still trying to find my way around Zwift, so far I've done the free 25km 3 times, likely due to my internet connection cutting in and out all the courtesy of Rogers. It "seems" to be fixed now so hopefully things will improve. I did the initial 10 km introduction run again today (3rd time) and then moved on to one of the challenges, which I got halfway through before my wife called me. When I checked Strava all that uploaded was the half ride, LOL.
> 
> All of that aside the app seems superior to Wahoo and my bike syncs much better with it.


By far the biggest problem with Zwift is the connectivity in your own home. It took me a while to find the right networking hardware to keep me wifi rock solid stable.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Paul M said:


> By far the biggest problem with Zwift is the connectivity in your own home. It took me a while to find the right networking hardware to keep me wifi rock solid stable.


All good now, "I think". I couldn't sign up on my tablet for some reason so I had to do it on my desktop. No mention of the free 2 weeks during sign up but when I talked to support prior to doing it they assured me I'd get it. We'll see. I'll be checking my CC tomorrow.

Did a quick test ride this afternoon just to see if all was now working and it looks good.

What's the deal with some riders having a green screen in front of them?


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

davetcan said:


> All good now, "I think". I couldn't sign up on my tablet for somereason so I had to do it on my desktop. No mention of the free 2 weeks during sign up but when I talked to support prior to doing it they assured me I'd get it. We'll see. I'll be checking my CC tomorrow.
> 
> Did a quick test ride this afternoon just to see if all was now working and it looks good.
> 
> What's the deal with some riders having a green screen in front of them?


Those screens show you that they are doing a controlled workout. Zwift is holding the power for the duration. There's an icon that looks like a vertical bar graph.... click on that and you'll find all the individual workouts, as well as the weeks long training plan.

Before getting into workouts, it's a good idea to get a few hundred km in zwift, get a feel for the game. Then do a ramp test. That will help you find your FTP, (functional threshold power), which is important. If that number is too high, you won't survive the workouts, too low and you won't benefit enough from the work outs.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Those screens show you that they are doing a controlled workout. Zwift is holding the power for the duration. There's an icon that looks like a vertical bar graph.... click on that and you'll find all the individual workouts, as well as the weeks long training plan.
> 
> Before getting into workouts, it's a good idea to get a few hundred km in zwift, get a feel for the game. Then do a ramp test. That will help you find your FTP, (functional threshold power), which is important. If that number is too high, you won't survive the workouts, too low and you won't benefit enough from the work outs.


It will take me a few weeks to get a few hundred km's in


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I tried my first ride along today and I think this will be fun. I didn't think I'd be able to keep up but I did OK. Probably went further than I needed to, I didn't see an actual finish line  There are some REALLY fast people out there, LOL.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> I tried my first ride along today and I think this will be fun. I didn't think I'd be able to keep up but I did OK. Probably went further than I needed to, I didn't see an actual finish line  There are some REALLY fast people out there, LOL.


I commented on one of my work colleague's ride (60mins @ just under 40km/h) and while he's an experienced rider, he's not that quick! He told me that the riding with the RoboPacers can actually be easier than the W/Kg suggests over riding solo because Zwift adjusts for drafting effect. The bigger the pace group the better the drafting, the easier the riding.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

davetcan said:


> I tried my first ride along today and I think this will be fun. I didn't think I'd be able to keep up but I did OK. Probably went further than I needed to, I didn't see an actual finish line  There are some REALLY fast people out there, LOL.


 Use the Zwift Companion App to find organized rides. The rubber-banded ones are great because as long as you keep pedaling, you stay with the group. There are also group workouts that are rubber-banded, social rides, fitness rides, races. Knowing your FTP in Watts/kg helps you pick events that are appropriate to your strength and fitness level.

You can also, as an individual, organize or join a "Meetup". I use these meetups once or twice a week. It makes it easier to ride with friends. 

There are also Zwift Clubs. I run one of those. Similar to meetup with some things that are nicer, some things that are not as nice. I run 1 or 2 club rides a week.

I just thought..... if I spent half of my Zwift time playing guitar instead, I'd be a pretty good player by now.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll never be a better guitar player than I am now, which is mediocre at best, but I can always get fitter and lose more weight. At least that's the plan, LOL.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> I commented on one of my work colleague's ride (60mins @ just under 40km/h) and while he's an experienced rider, he's not that quick! He told me that the riding with the RoboPacers can actually be easier than the W/Kg suggests over riding solo because Zwift adjusts for drafting effect. The bigger the pace group the better the drafting, the easier the riding.


The effort felt very similar to one of my usual morning rides outdoors. I can maintain the 30km/hr and could likely do a bit more if it weren't for people and geese/squirrels, etc. That's without any drafting benefit so I'm not surprised to see it up from that a bit. The Wahoo app actually tells you how much power you're saving when you draft people in front. There was a nice sweet spot on there. Nowhere near as many riders though, I think I was in a pack of about 50 this morning, mostly actual people, as opposed to bots. Wahoo is exactly the opposite, way more bots.


----------

